# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  हस्ताक्षर  ओन डिमांड

## Dark Rider

सभी अपने अपने ह्क्ताक्षर को पिक्चर से और भी अधिक आकर्षित बना सकते है 

इसके लिए आपको अपने अकाउंट setting में जाना होगा 





..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .............







..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .............







..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .............








..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .............



जारी है ..............

----------


## Dark Rider

आपको signature मतलब की ह्क्ताक्षर इस साईट से मिल जायेंगे 

http://www.signaturebar.com/


इस प्रकार लिंक लेके आप उसे अपने ह्क्ताक्षर में image के रूप में लगाये 



आप स्वयं  भी बना कर  अपलोड कर सकते है 




जारी  है ...................

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> सभी अपने अपने ह्क्ताक्षर को पिक्चर से और भी अधिक आकर्षित बना सकते है 
> 
> इसके लिए आपको अपने अकाउंट setting में जाना होगा 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> जारी है ..............


image  कहा इन्सर्ट करे ???????

----------


## Dark Rider

> image  कहा इन्सर्ट करे ???????


आपकी बात सही है में शिकायत कर देता हू ठीक हो जायेगी

----------


## santosh143

अब तो मजा आएगा !

----------


## santosh143

> आपकी बात सही है में शिकायत कर देता हू ठीक हो जायेगी


हमारी भी शिकायत करे

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

हस्ताक्षर इन्सर्ट करने के लिए आपको फोटो किसी अपलोड साईट पे अपलोड करके लिंक् यहाँ देने होगी 
उसके बाद सेव बस हो गया

----------


## Dark Rider

शुक्रिया साजिद जी सूत्र में आने के लिए और इस पोस्ट के लिए

----------


## sanjeetspice

आपका mozilla firefox color फूल केसे है ये भी बताओ दोस्त

----------


## Mr. laddi

> image  कहा इन्सर्ट करे ???????


*मेरे भी येही प्रोब्लम है*

----------


## draculla

निशा जी और लद्दी जी की तरह मेरी भी यही समस्या है/
हस्ताक्षर वाली जगह में चित्र डालने वाली जगह दिख नहीं रही है/

----------


## great_brother

महोदय मेरी भी यही प्रॉब्लम है .
इमेज एड  करने वाला आप्सन ही नहीं आ रहा है .
मदद करे .

----------


## Dark Rider

आप सभी की शिकायतो पर कार्यवाही की जा रही है

----------


## Dark Rider

> आपका mozilla firefox color फूल केसे है ये भी बताओ दोस्त


http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/

----------


## Dark Rider

इस तरह के ह्क्ताक्षर आप यहाँ से भी बना सकते है




http://cooltext.com/

----------


## badboy123455

*मेरे भी हस्ताक्षर वाली जगह में चित्र डालने वाली जगह दिख नहीं रही है/*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मेरे भी हस्ताक्षर वाली जगह में चित्र डालने वाली जगह दिख नहीं रही है/*


सभी लिखते जाये एक साथ ही सब की ठीक कर दी जायेगी शिकायते निरन्तर नोट की जा रही है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भाई बहुत ही जान्करिवरध्क सूत्र है, अब फोरम मै मेम्बरों के सिग्नेचर हाई टेक हो जायेगे. 
मजा आ जायेगा आज दोपहर को ट्राय करता हूँ.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मनोज भाई मेरे भी हस्ताक्षर वाली जगह में चित्र डालने वाली जगह दिख नहीं रही है/

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई मेरे भी हस्ताक्षर वाली जगह में चित्र डालने वाली जगह दिख नहीं रही है/


यार लगता है सभी के प्रोब्लम है  सूचित कर दिया है ठीक हो जायेगी

----------


## badboy123455

ठीक हे भाई MTM

----------


## Devil khan

*मेरी भी यही समस्या है/
हस्ताक्षर वाली जगह में चित्र डालने वाली जगह दिख नहीं रही है/*

----------


## inder123in

> *मेरी भी यही समस्या है/
> हस्ताक्षर वाली जगह में चित्र डालने वाली जगह दिख नहीं रही है/*




मेरे साथ भी यही प्रॉबलम है नियामक जी

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरे साथ भी यही प्रॉबलम है नियामक जी


लिखते जाओ यार में भी आगे शिकायत देते जाता हू उम्मीद है  सब की एक साथ सोल्व हो गी

----------


## inder123in

मेरी भी यही समस्या है

----------


## Rajeev

मित्र मेरी भी यही समस्या है

----------


## pathfinder

हस्ताक्षर की सेटिंग में परिवर्तन किया गया है ,आशा है कि अधिकांश सदस्यों की समस्या दूर हो गयी होगी |यदि अभी भी किसी को समस्या हो तो कृपया अवगत कराएँ |

----------


## Dark Rider

अब भी किसी को कोई समस्या  है तो लिखते जाये

----------


## Rajeev

मित्र मनोज जी कृपया सूत्र को गति दे

----------


## saam

भाई मुझे अभी भी यही तकलीफ हे.

----------


## jaihind20

*बहुत है अच्छी जानकारी दी आपने मनोज जी इससे हर एक सदस्य की इमेज़ से पहचान होगी*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

बहुत से सदस्यों के हस्ताक्षर में चित्र का विकल्प ही बंद था जोकि आज ही खोला गया है ,सदस्य कृपया बताये  शायद समाधान हो गया हो

----------


## jaihind20

> बहुत से सदस्यों के हस्ताक्षर में चित्र का विकल्प ही बंद था जोकि आज ही खोला गया है ,सदस्य कृपया बताये शायद समाधान हो गया हो


*मित्र आप समाधान का साक्षात् रूप तो देख ही रहे होगे मेरे हस्ताक्षर में*

----------


## pathfinder

> भाई मुझे अभी भी यही तकलीफ हे.


प्रिय साम जी आपके अकाउंट की सेटिंग बिलकुल ठीक है ,यदि आप को अपने हस्ताक्षर में चित्र लगाने में समस्या हो तो आप मनोज जी को अपना पासवर्ड पीएम द्वारा बताकर उनसे चित्र लगवा लीजिए  |

----------


## Dark Rider

तो अब में बहुत खुश हू अपने दोस्त और फोरम को नए रूप रंग में देखकर

----------


## Devil khan

*सर मेरी प्रोब्लम अभी भी ठीक नहीं हुयी .................*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *सर मेरी प्रोब्लम अभी भी ठीक नहीं हुयी .................*


आपके लिए भी लिखा गया ................

----------


## saam

> प्रिय साम जी आपके अकाउंट की सेटिंग बिलकुल ठीक है ,यदि आप को अपने हस्ताक्षर में चित्र लगाने में समस्या हो तो आप मनोज जी को अपना पासवर्ड पीएम द्वारा बताकर उनसे चित्र लगवा लीजिए  |

----------


## saam

यार मेने ऐसे ही नहीं लिख दिया हे. ये आप खुद ही देख लीजिए.

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मेरे अभी भी नहीं आया*

----------


## marwariladka

> तो अब में बहुत खुश हू अपने दोस्त और फोरम को नए रूप रंग में देखकर


 मनोज जी नियामक बन ने की बधाई कुबूल करो...

----------


## marwariladka

> सभी अपने अपने ह्क्ताक्षर को पिक्चर से और भी अधिक आकर्षित बना सकते है 
> 
> इसके लिए आपको अपने अकाउंट setting में जाना होगा 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .............
> ...


मनोज जी बुरा न मनो तो एक बात कहना चाहूँगा.....signature में चित्र लगाने से अन्यथा ही पोस्ट लम्बा और पेज बड़ा होता है..मुझे इसका कोई औचित्य नहीं लगता....क्यों की sgnature केवल पहचान ही होनी चाहिए ना की उसमे चित्र लगा कर उसे बड़ा करने में कोई फ़ायदा है....
अगर में गलत हूँ तो माफ़ करियेगा....

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी बुरा न मनो तो एक बात कहना चाहूँगा.....signature में चित्र लगाने से अन्यथा ही पोस्ट लम्बा और पेज बड़ा होता है..मुझे इसका कोई औचित्य नहीं लगता....क्यों की sgnature केवल पहचान ही होनी चाहिए ना की उसमे चित्र लगा कर उसे बड़ा करने में कोई फ़ायदा है....
> अगर में गलत हूँ तो माफ़ करियेगा....


जी मेने पहले ही बडो से बात की थी तो जवाब यह है की ह्क्ताक्षर में पिक्चर की size निर्धारित है लगभग 9 kb जो ज्यदा नहीं है इसलिए बड़ी पिक्चर नहीं लगेगी एक सीमा तय है

----------


## Rated R

मुझे तो कोई दिक्कत नहीं है

----------


## Rated R

मुझे तो ऐसा ऑप्शन आता है . :clap:

----------


## Dark Rider

> मुझे तो ऐसा ऑप्शन आता है . :clap:


बहुत खूब यार तभी तो मजे ले रहे हो

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> *मेरी भी यही समस्या है/
> हस्ताक्षर वाली जगह में चित्र डालने वाली जगह दिख नहीं रही है/*


मेरे साथ भी यही प्रॉब्लम है मनोज भाई

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरे साथ भी यही प्रॉब्लम है मनोज भाई


जी आपने यहाँ लिख दिया समझ लीजिए सोल्व हो ने वाली है

----------


## Mr. laddi

> जी आपने यहाँ लिख दिया समझ लीजिए सोल्व हो ने वाली है


*हमारी तो अभी हुई नहीं*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मेरी ये और प्रोब्लम भी हैं पहले सीधा ही फोटो अपलोड हो जाता था पर अब ये लिखा आता है और दो दूसरी भी हैं साथ में शोट दिया है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मनोज भाई मेरे भी हस्ताक्षर वाली जगह में चित्र डालने वाली जगह दिख नहीं रही है/


सर मेरी समस्या दूर नही हुयी है.

----------


## Devil khan

*सर मेरी प्रोब्लम अभी भी ठीक नहीं हुयी .................*

----------


## Nisha.Patel

हमारी समस्या भी ठीक नहीं हुयी हे

----------


## badboy123455

*मनोज भाई मेरी समस्या अभी तक हल नाही हुई हस्ताक्षर वाली 
कृपया ध्यान दे*

----------


## Dark Rider

सभी से क्षमा चाहूँगा में फिर से शिकायत लिख रहा हू समाधान की आशा है

----------


## Rajeev

मित्र मनोज जी आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद आपने मेरी समस्या का समाधान किया
अब मैं चित्र लगा सकता हू

----------


## Dark Rider

तो अब और भी लोग रंग बिरंगे हुए मजा आया

----------


## badboy123455

> सभी से क्षमा चाहूँगा में फिर से शिकायत लिख रहा हू समाधान की आशा है


*मनोज भाई मेरी समस्या अभी तक हल नाही हुई*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

हस्ताक्षर में इमेज इन्सर्ट करने आप्सन नहीं आ रहा है, नियामक जी

----------


## miss.dabangg

> हस्ताक्षर की सेटिंग में परिवर्तन किया गया है ,आशा है कि अधिकांश सदस्यों की समस्या दूर हो गयी होगी |यदि अभी भी किसी को समस्या हो तो कृपया अवगत कराएँ |


*अभी मेरी भी यही समस्या है !!!*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*अभी तक तो नहीं दूर हुई समस्या*

----------


## Dark Rider

आज फिर से पाथ जी को शिकायते प्रेक्षित की जाती है

----------


## Dark Rider

सभी से अनुरोध है आप सभी की settings बदली गई है फिर भी कोई समस्या हो तो आप pm के माद्यम से मुझे  सम्पर्क करे,

----------


## badboy123455

*मेरी समस्या तो जस की तस हे आपने भी अब तो रिप्लाई देना बंद कर दिया*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मेरी समस्या तो जस की तस हे आपने भी अब तो रिप्लाई देना बंद कर दिया*


एक बार चेक कीजिये मुझे यही कहा गया है की सभी की सेट्टिंग ठीक है please चेक करे

----------


## badboy123455

> एक बार चेक कीजिये मुझे यही कहा गया है की सभी की सेट्टिंग ठीक है please चेक करे


ये देकिये ऑप्सन नाही हे

----------


## Dark Rider

> ये देकिये ऑप्सन नाही हे


आपका सुक्रिया मित्र अब तो अपने पास साबुत भी है पाथ जी के लिए उन्हें प्रेक्षित किया गया

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मनोज भाई ये मेरा आज का शोट है* 

*और जब भी चित्र अपलोड करता हूँ सीधे तो ये प्रॉब्लम है
और एक शोट भी है बी बी कोड की भी प्रोब्लम है *

----------


## saam

> *मनोज भाई ये मेरा आज का शोट है* 
> 
> *और जब भी चित्र अपलोड करता हूँ सीधे तो ये प्रॉब्लम है
> और एक शोट भी है बी बी कोड की भी प्रोब्लम है *


ये तीनों तकलीफ मेरे साथ भी हे. मुझे बताया गया हे की मेरी प्रॉब्लम सोल्व हो चुकी हे. तो मेने एक फोटो उपलोड की थी जिससे साबित होता था की मेरी प्रॉब्लम सोल्व नहीं हुई वो फोटो भी अब निकाल दी गई हे में  जन सकता हु ऐसा क्यों????
भाई मुझे जो तकलीफ थी वो मेने बतादी  अगर उसका हल नही हो रहा तो मत करो पर मुझे क्यों गलत साबित कर रहे हो.
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...l=1#post220693 ये हे नियामक जी pathfinder का जवाब. 
उसके बाद मेने एक फोटो के साथ दूसरी प्रविष्ठी की जो की एक फोटो के साथ थी उसमे से फोटो को निकाल दिया गया हे. जो की में यहा दिखा रहा हु उम्मीद करता हु इस बार ऐसा नही होगा.

मेरी दूसरी समस्या.

और एक.


मुझे भी ये लिखते हुए भी बहोत बुरा लग रहा हे पर अगर नियामक का दिल दुभा हो तो माफ़ी. पर मेने यहाँ पर समस्या होने पर ही लिखा था ऐसे ही नहीं लिखा. ये बिलकुल सच हे.

----------


## badboy123455

*कहा गए बड़े भाई लोगो 
हमारी भी सुनो 
समस्या दूर करे*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *कहा गए बड़े भाई लोगो 
> हमारी भी सुनो 
> समस्या दूर करे*


आपकी क्या समस्या है मित्र

----------


## badboy123455

> आपकी क्या समस्या है मित्र


*मित्र हस्ताक्षर वाली जगह पर फोटो का ऑप्सन दिखाई नाही देता पीछे स्क्रीन शोट भी लगाया हे*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*कोई हमारी भी सुनो :BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *कोई हमारी भी सुनो :BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:*


आप भी बोलिए ....................

----------


## saam

> ये तीनों तकलीफ मेरे साथ भी हे. मुझे बताया गया हे की मेरी प्रॉब्लम सोल्व हो चुकी हे. तो मेने एक फोटो उपलोड की थी जिससे साबित होता था की मेरी प्रॉब्लम सोल्व नहीं हुई वो फोटो भी अब निकाल दी गई हे में  जन सकता हु ऐसा क्यों????
> भाई मुझे जो तकलीफ थी वो मेने बतादी  अगर उसका हल नही हो रहा तो मत करो पर मुझे क्यों गलत साबित कर रहे हो.
> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...l=1#post220693 ये हे नियामक जी pathfinder का जवाब. 
> उसके बाद मेने एक फोटो के साथ दूसरी प्रविष्ठी की जो की एक फोटो के साथ थी उसमे से फोटो को निकाल दिया गया हे. जो की में यहा दिखा रहा हु उम्मीद करता हु इस बार ऐसा नही होगा.
> 
> मेरी दूसरी समस्या.
> 
> और एक.
> 
> ...


मेरी फोटो फिर से हटा दी. खैर कोई बात नही.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मेरी फोटो फिर से हटा दी. खैर कोई बात नही.


??????????????

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *कोई हमारी भी सुनो :BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:*





> आप भी बोलिए ....................


*सर जी पोस्ट संख्या 68 देखिये*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*जब से फोरम दुबारा शुरू हुआ है तब से ही कोई न कोई मुश्किल ही चल रही है भाई इससे तो पुरानी फोरम का सॉफ्टवेर ही अच्छा था कोई परेशानी ही नहीं थी नई में तो बहुत सी परेशानियां है लेकिन हल करने वाला कोई नहीं है सब दिलासा ही दे रहे है*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *जब से फोरम दुबारा शुरू हुआ है तब से ही कोई न कोई मुश्किल ही चल रही है भाई इससे तो पुरानी फोरम का सॉफ्टवेर ही अच्छा था कोई परेशानी ही नहीं थी नई में तो बहुत सी परेशानियां है लेकिन हल करने वाला कोई नहीं है सब दिलासा ही दे रहे है*


 ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है भाई ये सब तकनिकी कार्य है सो कुछ वक्त तो लगता ही  है
आप अन्य  सद्स्यो   को देखे जिनकी समस्याए दूर हो चुकी है 
धन्यवाद

----------


## pathfinder

अब सभी सदस्यों के हस्ताक्षर की सेटिंग ठीक कर दी गयी है |जिन सदस्यों को अभी भी समस्या है वो एक बार लोग आउट करके दोबारा लोगिन करके ट्राई करें |

----------


## badboy123455

*PATHFINDER जी की जय हो 
सभी नियामक गण की जय हो 
समस्या दूर हो गई बहुत बहुत हार्दिक धन्यवाद सर*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*शुक्रिया अब ठीक है 
लेकिन बी बी कोड और कलर से संबधित समस्या अब भी है*

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय लाड्डी जी कृपया अपनी समस्या विस्तारपूर्वक बताइए |

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मैं इस की बात कर रहा हूँ 
और एक बात मेरे साथ बहुत बार ऐसा होता है की उत्तर पर क्लिक करने से रिप्लाई विद कोट खुल जाता है 
एक और यहाँ से डिरेक्ट चित्र अपलोड नहीं हो पा रहे है 
मुझे गो अडवांस में जाना पड़ता है पर मैं सीधे यहाँ से करना चाहता हूँ*

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय लाड्डी जी यह तो सामान्य प्रक्रिया है ,फोरम क्राईसिस से पहले भी ऐसा ही था |

----------


## devkasnia

भाई आप  ने जो स्टार  की इमागे  लेगी ह वो म अपनी  हर id पर  लेयगाना  चाह ता  हु  आप मेरा मदद  करो गे

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई आप  ने जो स्टार  की इमागे  लेगी ह वो म अपनी  हर id पर  लेयगाना  चाह ता  हु  आप मेरा मदद  करो गे


अभी तक नहीं समझा हू pm करो ठीक से अपनी बात को

----------


## Black Pearl

हस्ताक्षर ऑन डिमांड 
दोस्तो , अगर आप भी MTM जी या मेरे जैसे हस्ताक्षर लगाना चाहते हैं तो, यहाँ पर डिमांड करें नीचे बताए गए तरीके से। मैं जल्द से जल्द आपका हस्ताक्षर तैयार कर के देने की कोशिस करूंगा।

निम्नलिखित चीजें आप यहाँ पर पोस्ट कर दें। 

1.	चित्र: जो आप हस्ताक्षर मे लगाना चाहते हैं(आवश्यक): ...................................
  । चित्र पोस्ट करने का एक सुविधाजनक तरीका इस सूत्र मे बताया गया है। लिंक

2.	कोई अन्य आइकन लगाना चाहते हैं तो वो भी पोस्ट करें(आवश्यक नहीं): ..................

3.	हस्ताक्षर मे क्या लिखना है?(आवश्यक).......................  .............................

4.	कोई संदेश(अगर लिखवाना चाहते हों। आवश्यक नही): .....................................

5.	अगर कोई खास फॉन्ट मे लिखवाना चाहते हैं तो फॉन्ट download की लिंक भी दें(आवश्यक नहीं):..................

6.	किस कलर का इस्तेमाल करना है लिखने में(आवश्यक): ...................................

7.	कोई खास चीज जो करनी है(आवश्यक नहीं):....................................  ............

8.	कोई खास चीज जो नहीं करनी है(आवश्यक नहीं):....................................  .......

----------


## Mr. laddi

> हस्ताक्षर ऑन डिमांड 
> दोस्तो , अगर आप भी MTM जी या मेरे जैसे हस्ताक्षर लगाना चाहते हैं तो, यहाँ पर डिमांड करें नीचे बताए गए तरीके से। मैं जल्द से जल्द आपका हस्ताक्षर तैयार कर के देने की कोशिस करूंगा।
> 
> निम्नलिखित चीजें आप यहाँ पर पोस्ट कर दें। 
> 
> 1.    चित्र: जो आप हस्ताक्षर मे लगाना चाहते हैं(आवश्यक): ...................................
>   । चित्र पोस्ट करने का एक सुविधाजनक तरीका इस सूत्र मे बताया गया है। लिंक
> 
> 2.    कोई अन्य आइकन लगाना चाहते हैं तो वो भी पोस्ट करें(आवश्यक नहीं): ..................
> ...


 यार मैं भी बनाता हूँ पहले देखने में ठीक लगता है पर जब हस्ताक्षर में लगता है छोटा दीखता है 
आप मेरी पोस्ट में देख सकते हैं
या ये चित्र जो भी ठीक हो

----------


## Mr. laddi

*यार अगर स्टेप बय स्टेप हमें भी बता दो तो हम भी दस पन्द्रह दिनों बाद बदल दिया करेंगे*

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Black Pearl

> यार मैं भी बनाता हूँ पहले देखने में ठीक लगता है पर जब हस्ताक्षर में लगता है छोटा दीखता है 
> आप मेरी पोस्ट में देख सकते हैं
> या ये चित्र जो भी ठीक हो


लाडडी जी फिलहाल ये ही बना पाया हूँ। 








> *यार अगर स्टेप बय स्टेप हमें भी बता दो तो हम भी दस पन्द्रह दिनों बाद बदल दिया करेंगे*


स्टेप बाय स्टेप बताने के लिए मुझे विडियो बनाना पड़ेगा, क्योंकि स्क्रीनशॉट से समझा पाना बहुत मुश्किल होगा। 

आप इसके लिए एमटीएम जी से गुजारिश कर सकते हैं।

मेरी भी उनसे प्रार्थना है की अगर समय मिले तो PAINT मे ही हस्ताक्षर बनाना बता दें। वीडियो बना के।

----------


## Black Pearl

> 



ये लीजिये एमटीएम जी ने आपके लिए इतना सुंदर हस्ताक्षर तैयार भी कर दिया है। 

नियामक जी आपके पास जरूर कुछ अच्छे और UNIQUE फॉन्ट का कलेक्सन होगा। कुछ अच्छे फॉन्ट मुझे देने का कष्ट करें।

----------


## Dark Rider

> ये लीजिये एमटीएम जी ने आपके लिए इतना सुंदर हस्ताक्षर तैयार भी कर दिया है। 
> 
> नियामक जी आपके पास जरूर कुछ अच्छे और UNIQUE फॉन्ट का कलेक्सन होगा। कुछ अच्छे फॉन्ट मुझे देने का कष्ट करें।


जी मेरा ज्यादातर collection यही से लिया हुआ है http://www.dafont.com/

----------


## Black Pearl

> जी मेरा ज्यादातर collection यही से लिया हुआ है http://www.dafont.com/


ध्न्यवाद नियामक जी एक गुजारिश और है आपसे, मुझे "pirates of the caribbean" movie का टाइटल लिखने में इस्तेमाल किए गए फॉन्ट चाहिए, मेरे लिए ढूंद दें। बड़ी कृपा होगी।

----------


## Dark Rider

> ध्न्यवाद नियामक जी एक गुजारिश और है आपसे, मुझे "pirates of the caribbean" movie का टाइटल लिखने में इस्तेमाल किए गए फॉन्ट चाहिए, मेरे लिए ढूंद दें। बड़ी कृपा होगी।


जी उसी साईट पर उपलब्ध है http://www.dafont.com/pieces-of-eight.font

----------


## Black Pearl

> जी उसी साईट पर उपलब्ध है http://www.dafont.com/pieces-of-eight.font


इस फॉन्ट को download करने के बाद ये समस्या आ रही है

----------


## Dark Rider

> इस फॉन्ट को download करने के बाद ये समस्या आ रही है


आपके लिए 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/ANTA...s_of_eight.zip

----------


## Black Pearl

हो गया ध्न्यवाद आपका।

----------


## Mr. laddi

> 


 *शुक्रिया दोस्त इस मेहरबानी के लिए अगर पेन्ट से हमें भी बनाना सिखा देते तो मेहरबानी होगी*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> लाडडी जी फिलहाल ये ही बना पाया हूँ। 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> स्टेप बाय स्टेप बताने के लिए मुझे विडियो बनाना पड़ेगा, क्योंकि स्क्रीनशॉट से समझा पाना बहुत मुश्किल होगा। 
> ...


*शुक्रिया दोस्त इस मेहरबानी के लिए
आप वाला भी लगाऊंगा*

----------


## mantu007

बहुत ही बढ़िया भाई..
सभी जानकारी बहुत ही कीमती है ..

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिय मित्र मनोज एवं संदीप जी कृपया हमें भी हस्ताक्षर पर अपने नाम लिखना सिखाए
धन्यवाद...................

----------


## Black Pearl

> हस्ताक्षर ऑन डिमांड 
> दोस्तो , अगर आप भी MTM जी या मेरे जैसे हस्ताक्षर लगाना चाहते हैं तो, यहाँ पर डिमांड करें नीचे बताए गए तरीके से। मैं जल्द से जल्द आपका हस्ताक्षर तैयार कर के देने की कोशिस करूंगा।
> 
> निम्नलिखित चीजें आप यहाँ पर पोस्ट कर दें। 
> 
> 1.	चित्र: जो आप हस्ताक्षर मे लगाना चाहते हैं(आवश्यक): ...................................
>   । चित्र पोस्ट करने का एक सुविधाजनक तरीका इस सूत्र मे बताया गया है। लिंक
> 
> 2.	कोई अन्य आइकन लगाना चाहते हैं तो वो भी पोस्ट करें(आवश्यक नहीं): ..................
> ...


RETED R जी के अनुरोध पर उनके लिए पेश है ये हस्ताक्षर। 

उम्मीद है उन्हें पसंद आएगा।

----------


## hot-men

*मित्र जब मैं सेटिंग पर जा कर हस्ताक्षर संपादन करने के लिए क्लिक करता हूँ तो इसमें फोटो लगाने के लिए स्थान ही नहीं आता,
क्या इस का कोई उपाय हो सकता है.

*

----------


## Black Pearl

> *मित्र जब मैं सेटिंग पर जा कर हस्ताक्षर संपादन करने के लिए क्लिक करता हूँ तो इसमें फोटो लगाने के लिए स्थान ही नहीं आता,
> क्या इस का कोई उपाय हो सकता है.
> 
> *



मुझे आपका स्क्रीनशॉट नहीं दिख रहा है....

----------


## Rated R

> RETED R जी के अनुरोध पर उनके लिए पेश है ये हस्ताक्षर। 
> 
> उम्मीद है उन्हें पसंद आएगा।


बहुत अच्छा है .
धन्यवाद .

----------


## Dark Rider

कुछ ह्क्ताक्षर का संग्रह जो मेने पहले बनाये थे 



..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................MTM.........................  ..............





..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................MTM.........................  ..............





..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................MTM.........................  ..............







..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................MTM.........................  ..............

----------


## Dark Rider

.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ......................MTM......................... ..............

----------


## Rated R

इसके लिए कोई ख़ास सोफ्टवेयर भी आता है क्या?

----------


## Dark Rider

> इसके लिए कोई ख़ास सोफ्टवेयर भी आता है क्या?


में अब तक फोटो शॉप USE कर रहा हू : और यही सोच रहा हू की एक दिन आप सब सदस्यों को भी इसका सूत्र बना कर परिचय दे दू , इतना की छोटा मोटा काम सभी निपटा सके

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> में अब तक फोटो शॉप USE कर रहा हू : और यही सोच रहा हू की एक दिन आप सब सदस्यों को भी इसका सूत्र बना कर परिचय दे दू , इतना की छोटा मोटा काम सभी निपटा सके


एक दिन नहीं आज ही बना कर दिज्ये

----------


## kamesh

> एक दिन नहीं आज ही बना कर दिज्ये


मनोज भाई प्रभारी जी की मांग पूरी कर दें

आप को नमस्कार 

निशा जी चोपाल चलें सुना सुना है

----------


## hot-men

> *मित्र जब मैं सेटिंग पर जा कर हस्ताक्षर संपादन करने के लिए क्लिक करता हूँ तो इसमें फोटो लगाने के लिए स्थान ही नहीं आता,
> क्या इस का कोई उपाय हो सकता है.
> 
> *





> मुझे आपका स्क्रीनशॉट नहीं दिख रहा है....


yeh raha:nono:

----------


## Black Pearl

> yeh raha:nono:


इसके लिए आप नियामक जी से शिकायत करें। आपकी समस्या हल हो जाएगी।

----------


## Dark Rider

> yeh raha:nono:


शिकायत नोट कर ली है समाधान हो जायेगा |

----------


## hot-men

> *मित्र जब मैं सेटिंग पर जा कर हस्ताक्षर संपादन करने के लिए क्लिक करता हूँ तो इसमें फोटो लगाने के लिए स्थान ही नहीं आता,
> क्या इस का कोई उपाय हो सकता है.
> 
> *





> इसके लिए आप नियामक जी से शिकायत करें। आपकी समस्या हल हो जाएगी।





> शिकायत नोट कर ली है समाधान हो जायेगा |


*धन्यवाद श्री मान जी.*

----------


## amol05

*मित्र जब मैं सेटिंग पर जा कर हस्ताक्षर संपादन करने के लिए क्लिक करता हूँ तो इसमें फोटो लगाने के लिए स्थान ही नहीं आता, कृपया समाधान दे *

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मित्र जब मैं सेटिंग पर जा कर हस्ताक्षर संपादन करने के लिए क्लिक करता हूँ तो इसमें फोटो लगाने के लिए स्थान ही नहीं आता, कृपया समाधान दे *


शिकायत नोट की गई है समाधान हो जायेगा |

----------


## sanjeetspice

कुछ हमारे बारे में भी सोचो दोस्तों

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मित्र जब मैं सेटिंग पर जा कर हस्ताक्षर संपादन करने के लिए क्लिक करता हूँ तो इसमें फोटो लगाने के लिए स्थान ही नहीं आता, कृपया समाधान दे *


अमोल जी आपकी सेट्टिंगस ठीक है एक बार फिर से देखिये और sure करिये की आपके यह आप्शन है या नहीं

----------


## sushilnkt

*आप का सूत्र बहुत ही सुन्दर हे और सराहनीय हे इस लिए आप को +++ का तोफा कबूल करो जी*

----------


## Nisha.Patel

मनोज जी सूत्र का क्या हुआ

----------


## hot-men

> शिकायत नोट कर ली है समाधान हो जायेगा |


*मित्र समाधान करने के लिए शुक्रिया.*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मुझे भी हस्ताक्षर चाहिए please सहायता करे

----------


## Black Pearl

> मुझे भी हस्ताक्षर चाहिए please सहायता करे


हस्ताक्षर मे क्या लिखना है?


और कोई खास फोटो लगाना चाहते हैं क्या?

----------


## Black Pearl

राजीव जी के अनुरोध पर उनके लिए हस्ताक्षर... 



उम्मीद है उन्हें पसंद आएगा।

----------


## Black Pearl

> मुझे भी हस्ताक्षर चाहिए please सहायता करे





> हस्ताक्षर मे क्या लिखना है?
> 
> 
> और कोई खास फोटो लगाना चाहते हैं क्या?


INDIAN_ROSE22 जी आपने उत्तर नहीं दिया?

----------


## Rated R

मैंने अपने लिए MS-Word से ये हस्ताक्षर बनाया था. बताइए कैसा है .

----------


## Black Pearl

> मैंने अपने लिए MS-Word से ये हस्ताक्षर बनाया था. बताइए कैसा है .


वाह बहुत ही सुंदर

----------


## The Master

> Attachment 150178
> 
> मैंने अपने लिए MS-Word से ये हस्ताक्षर बनाया था. बताइए कैसा है .


हस्ताक्षर  तो बहोत बढिया है मित्र लेकिन Rated R superstar ने Undertaker कि theme लगा रखी है ।

----------


## Rated R

> हस्ताक्षर  तो बहोत बढिया है मित्र लेकिन Rated R superstar ने Undertaker कि theme लगा रखी है ।


यही  बात तो ख़ास है .
अगली बार भी इसी तरह का कुछ देखने को मिलेगा आपको .

----------


## The Master

> यही  बात तो ख़ास है .
> अगली बार भी इसी तरह का कुछ देखने को मिलेगा आपको .


जरुर मित्र हम इंतजार करेंगे ।

----------


## The Master

> यही  बात तो ख़ास है .
> अगली बार भी इसी तरह का कुछ देखने को मिलेगा आपको .


जरुर मित्र हम इंतजार करेंगे ।

----------


## The Master

> राजीव जी के अनुरोध पर उनके लिए हस्ताक्षर... 
> 
> 
> 
> उम्मीद है उन्हें पसंद आएगा।




माफ़ करना लेकिन साफ़ साफ़ पढना मुश्किल है बंधू ।

----------


## The Master

मित्र संदीप जी आपके लिए Black Pearl हाजीर है ।














चलो अब पायरेट बन जाओ ।

----------


## Black Pearl

> माफ़ करना लेकिन साफ़ साफ़ पढना मुश्किल है बंधू ।


हाँ मुझे भी कुछ ऐसा ही लग रहा है। थोड़ा बदल देता हूँ। 




> मित्र संदीप जी आपके लिए Black Pearl हाजीर है ।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


हा हा हा धन्यवाद इसके लिए। आपका साथ रहा तो जल्द ही बन जाऊंगा।

----------


## Rajeev

> राजीव जी के अनुरोध पर उनके लिए हस्ताक्षर... 
> 
> 
> 
> उम्मीद है उन्हें पसंद आएगा।


आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद संदीप जी मेरे लिए हस्ताक्षर बनाने के लिए मेरी ओर से रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे |

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## MALLIKA

मनोज जी पहले बहुत भीड़ लगी रहती थी आपके पास इस वजह से मैं नहीं मिली आपको !
पर अब खुद आई हूँ आपके सूत्र पर !

कृपया मेरी एक मदद करेंगे आप ?
मुझे एक हस्ताक्षर बना कर दे देंगे आप ?
जो की GIF हो और कुछ ऐसा हो जैसा जल्दी किसी के पास  ना हो !
एक दम धांसू टाइप का !
जो मेरे नाम,काम और मेरे व्यक्तित्व के हिसाब से हो !

आपके हिसाब से आपको काम दिया है !
भाई हक  बनता है मेरा ! ही ही ही !

----------


## Dark Rider

मल्लिका जी  gif के लिए क्षमा कर दे बस बाकि आपका अवतार सबसे हॉट होगा इसकी गारंटी मेरी ,

----------


## MALLIKA

> मल्लिका जी  gif के लिए क्षमा कर दे बस बाकि आपका अवतार सबसे हॉट होगा इसकी गारंटी मेरी ,



मनोज जी इस नाचीज़ को इतनी इज्जत देने का शुक्रिया !
अब आपके द्वारा बनाये गए इस फोरम का सबसे हॉट हस्ताक्षर, जो की मेरा अपना होगा,
उसका इन्तजार है !

----------


## sushilnkt

इतना हॉट मत बना देना नहीं तो सब जल जायेगे 
कभी मल्लिका ही नहीं जल जाये

----------


## MALLIKA

> इतना हॉट मत बना देना नहीं तो सब जल जायेगे 
> कभी मल्लिका ही नहीं जल जाये


शुशील जी क्या आपने कभी आग को आग में जलते और आग को जल कर ख़तम होते देखा है ?

----------


## sushilnkt

> शुशील जी क्या आपने कभी आग को आग में जलते और आग को जल कर ख़तम होते देखा है ?


अब देख लेगे अपने घर की ही बात हे 
आग को आग ही शांत करती हे 
लोहे को लोहा ही काटता हे

----------


## Devil khan

> मल्लिका जी  gif के लिए क्षमा कर दे बस बाकि आपका अवतार सबसे हॉट होगा इसकी गारंटी मेरी ,




भाई हमें तो अभी से गर्मी का एहसास होने लगा ...................

----------


## King_khan

मनोज जी 
मेरे लिए भी कोई अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर उपलब्ध कराएँ

----------


## Dark Rider

*यहाँ आप अपने लिए हस्ताक्षर बनाने के  लिए अनुरोध कर सकते है  * 
*इसके  लिए मेरी कुछ शर्ते  लागु होती है* 

* अश्लील या असभ्य  या  किसी भी तरह  के विवादित सदस्य के अनुरोध को नही माना जायेगा | 
** अनुरोध के साथ ही आपको अपने व्यक्तिव और रूचि बतानी होगी |
** सम्भव हो तो अपने हस्ताक्षर के लिए पिक्चर भी उपलब्ध करवा दे | 
** सभी हस्ताक्षर सोमवार की सुबह ही मिलंगे | 
** हस्ताक्षर बनाने का समय ,मुझ पर निर्भर करता है अतः आशा करूँगा की कोई जल्दी नही मचायेगा |
** ह्क्ताक्षर   लगाने में कोई समस्या हो तो मुझे लिखे |* 
* यदि आप हिंदी लिपि में कुछ लिखना चाहते है तो आपको टेक्स्ट फाइल में  लिखकर मुझे देना होगा |*

----------


## Dark Rider

कुछ पहले के बने हस्ताक्षर |

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Teach Guru

*क्या बात है मित्र !!!!
 बहुत अच्छा किया है आपने ये सूत्र बनाकर , अब सभी को अपना मनपसंद हस्ताक्षर मिल सकेगा |
धन्यवाद !*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भाई आप सदस्यो की हर संभव कोशिस करते है, मुझे जो भी तकनीकी जानकारी है, सब आपने ही दी है , आपका आभारी हूँ, उत्तम सहयोग देने वाले सूत्र को बनाने के लिये आपका आभार ॥

----------


## mindblocker

मनोज भाई अपनी पसंद से एक अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर मेरे लिये बना दीजिये । जैसा भी आपको पसंद आये बस उसमे ये लिख दीजियेगा ""There is only one success - to spend your life in your own way""

THAX manoj bhai...

----------


## Krish13

मनोज जी आपने ये बहुत ही उपयोगी सूत्र बनाया है इस सूत्र के माध्यम से कई सदस्योँ की हस्ताक्षर की अभिलाषा पूरी हो सकेगी॥
आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## Mr. laddi

*बहुत खूब मनोज भाई उपयोगी सूत्र है मेरे जैसे हक्ताक्षर की चाह रखने वालों के लिए*

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई अपनी पसंद से एक अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर मेरे लिये बना दीजिये । जैसा भी आपको पसंद आये बस उसमे ये लिख दीजियेगा ""There is only one success - to spend your life in your own way""
> 
> THAX manoj bhai...

----------


## bhavna singh

मनोज जी नमस्ते मेरे हस्ताक्षर का क्या हुआ ?

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिय भावना जी मनोज जी ने इस सूत्र के प्रथम पृष्ट में ही कुछ शर्ते रखीं है |
कृपया उन्हें एक बार पढ़ ले |
क्युकी उसमें साफ़-साफ़ लिखा हुआ है |
शर्त 4- सभी हस्ताक्षर सोमवार की सुबह ही मिलंगे |
शर्त 5- हस्ताक्षर बनाने का समय ,मुझ पर निर्भर करता है अतः आशा करूँगा की कोई जल्दी नही मचायेगा |
इसलिए थोड़ा धीरज से काम ले |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## bhavna singh

> प्रिय भावना जी मनोज जी ने इस सूत्र के प्रथम पृष्ट में ही कुछ शर्ते रखीं है |
> कृपया उन्हें एक बार पढ़ ले |
> क्युकी उसमें साफ़-साफ़ लिखा हुआ है |
> शर्त 4- सभी हस्ताक्षर सोमवार की सुबह ही मिलंगे |
> शर्त 5- हस्ताक्षर बनाने का समय ,मुझ पर निर्भर करता है अतः आशा करूँगा की कोई जल्दी नही मचायेगा |
> इसलिए थोड़ा धीरज से काम ले |
> धन्यवाद |


राजीव जी मेरी डिमांड काफी पुरानी है /

----------


## Rajeev

> राजीव जी मेरी डिमांड काफी पुरानी है /


भावना जी इस सूत्र में डिमांड करने के आपको अवश्य मिलेगा |
सोमवार तक की प्रतीक्षा मनोज जी अवश्य कुछ करेगे |
तब तक धेर्य बनाई रहिये |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*मित्र क्या मुझे भी एक मिल सकता है YoU LovE ThE NaturE ThaN NaturE LovE YoU.
धन्यवाद मित्र*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मनोज भाई मेरा हकताक्षर कहाँ गया दिखाई ही नहीं दे रहा*

----------


## mindblocker

> 


*बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया । मुझे आपकी पसंद अच्छी लगी । धन्यवाद मनोज भाई*

----------


## DEV0034613

NAME ME YE LIKAH HO
CHANDRA DEV


PHOTO MERE SIGNATURE WALI LE LIGEYE AUR RANGILLA SA BANA DEGEYE
CHARO TARAF LIGHT BLINK KARTA HO

----------


## badboy123455

*]मालिक मेने भी इक कोशिश करी हे  केसा हे 
इसका बेक ग्रौंड केसे बदलू* [/B]

----------


## love birds

दोस्त पिक्चर ये हो और 
ज्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज़

और लव बिर्ड्स के बारे में जो अच हो दल दे प्ल्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज्  ्ज़

सिग्नतुरे बन जाने पर प्ल्ज्ज्ज्ज़ पम कर देना !!!

----------


## 2580rock

http://www.google.co.in/imgres?q=hor...Z8LDxCg&zoom=1

----------


## 2580rock

http://www.google.co.in/imgres?q=hor...Z8LDxCg&zoom=1

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...frwBAChQdI5av9

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...rfeBPUGMW9NOZO

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...WWQc7WJhzoYSbg

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...NTSTurNG1zKyYZ


http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...mgV9gZeal7NcXx

भाई मै ये कुछ फोटो के लिंक भेज रहा हू कृपया मेरा एक अच्छा सा सिग्नतुरे बना दो उसमे ये लिख देना 

This is not dangerous than the Rock

----------


## amol05

*मनोज जी अछे और नए सूत्र के बारें में बधाई रेपो के साथ:clap::group-dance:*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

नए सूत्र की बधाई रेपो के साथ आपका अजय

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

अगर फ़ुर्सत मिले तो इस भाई का भी हस्ताक्षर बना देना 
कोई दबाव नही बस विनती हे महाराज

----------


## jaihind20

*मित्र मेरा भी की देश भक्ति से सम्बंधित एक अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर बना दे आप अपने अनुसार बनाये जिसमे भारतीय झंडा और भारतीय रंग हो और मेरा नाम और भारत का मैप भी हो छोटा सा ......*

----------


## lotus1782

मेरे लिए भी हस्ताक्षर  बना दीजिये  !

----------


## jig.saw

:right:_मित्र अगर मेरे लिए भी बना सको तो आपकी बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी !!!_:left:

----------


## The Master

नए सुत्र के लिए शुभ-कामनांए ।


:group-dance:


:mango::banana::cherries:

----------


## ajay jangra

मित्र! एक हस्ताक्षर मेरा भी बना दीजिए-'मस्त छोरा हरियाणे का', कोई जल्दी नहीं है मित्र|

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज भाई मेरा हकताक्षर कहाँ गया दिखाई ही नहीं दे रहा*

----------


## Dark Rider

> NAME ME YE LIKAH HO
> CHANDRA DEV
> 
> 
> PHOTO MERE SIGNATURE WALI LE LIGEYE AUR RANGILLA SA BANA DEGEYE
> CHARO TARAF LIGHT BLINK KARTA HO


आपकी पिक्चर नही लगेगी नियम विरुद्ध है आप कुछ और सोचकर बताए |

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## DEV0034613

picture na hi sahi koi attchi si seen hi laga de

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मनोज जी मेरा भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना दीजिये मेरी IDके अनुरूप कोई भि अच्छा सा फोटो लगा दे
बस उमसे " न.1 हरियाणे का न.1 हरयाणवी " अवश्य डाल दे
आपका भाई हरियाणवी

----------


## Dark Rider

दो है जो ठीक लगे रख लो , एक शायद नियम विरुद्ध होने के कारण नही लगा पाओ इसलिए दो बनाये है |

----------


## Devil khan

> 


*

बहुत शानदार है ......मनोज भाई आप् कमाल हों ............बैड भाई नया हस्ताक्षर मुबारक हों .........सचमुच बहुत सोलिड बना है .................*


मनोज भाई एक मेरे लिए भी बना देंगे ..............धन्यवाद

----------


## Mr_perfect

मेरे लिए भी महामहिम
पसंद आपकी
अंधेरा कायम रहे

----------


## badboy123455

> 



*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद डार्क भाई 
बहुत अच्छा हे 
शानदार*

----------


## badboy123455

> *
> 
> बहुत शानदार है ......मनोज भाई आप् कमाल हों ............बैड भाई नया हस्ताक्षर मुबारक हों .........सचमुच बहुत सोलिड बना है .................*
> 
> 
> मनोज भाई एक मेरे लिए भी बना देंगे ..............धन्यवाद


*
धन्यवाद मित्र 
ये तो मनो भाई का कमाल हे *

----------


## badboy123455

> 




बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र बहुत अच्छा हे 
++

----------


## lotus1782

> मेरे लिए भी हस्ताक्षर  बना दीजिये  !



मेर डिमांड का क्या हुआ

----------


## nancygoodgirl

मनोज जी मेरे लिए  भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना दीजिये

----------


## love birds

> दोस्त पिक्चर ये हो और ज्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज़ और लव बिर्ड्स के बारे में जो अच हो दल दे प्ल्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज्ज्  ्ज़सिग्नतुरे बन जाने पर प्ल्ज्ज्ज्ज़ पम कर देना !!!


 मित्र मेरी पोस्ट का क्या हुआ  कुछ जवाब नहीं मिला दोस्त चाहे जो बना दो बस प्यार  भरा होना चाहिए !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## love birds

मित्र मैं सोच नहीं पा रहा हू की किस तरह आपका धन्यवाद करू 

धन्यवाद दोस्त आपका इनाम आप चेक करे !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 2580rock

> http://www.google.co.in/imgres?q=hor...Z8LDxCg&zoom=1
> 
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...frwBAChQdI5av9
> 
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...rfeBPUGMW9NOZO
> 
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...WWQc7WJhzoYSbg
> 
> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...NTSTurNG1zKyYZ
> ...


भाई बहुत ही शानदार बनाया है पर मैंने कई इमेज दी थी आपने बस एक ही लगाई है 
भाई बाकी इमेज लगा के भी एक बना दो न प्लीज

----------


## 2580rock

भाई मै सिग्नेचर लगा नहीं पा रहा हू इसे लगते कैसे है

----------


## ajay jangra

> मित्र! एक हस्ताक्षर मेरा भी बना दीजिए-'मस्त छोरा हरियाणे का', कोई जल्दी नहीं है मित्र|


तकलीफ के लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा मित्र, JANGRA BOY के नाम से हस्ताक्षर बना देंगे तो मेहरबानी होगी मित्र, धन्यवाद|

----------


## nancygoodgirl

मनोज जी मैंने हस्ताक्षर बनाया ,आप जिस साइज़ में बनातें हैं वाही साइज़ लिया ,मगर अपलोड करने पर साइज़ छोटा लगा रहा हैं , आप कुछ तरकीब बताएं !

----------


## Devil khan

बहुत खूब मित्र ...........लाजवाब  ........धन्यवाद

----------


## bhavna singh

मनोज जी लगता है आप मुझे भूल गये हो ?

----------


## Dark Rider

सभी मित्रों से क्षमा अब अगली अपडेट शनिवार को होगी |आप डिमांड्स करते रहे |

----------


## Rajeev

> मनोज जी लगता है आप मुझे भूल गये हो ?


मुझे भी अब यही लग रहा है मनोज जी भावना जी की तो सुन लो!
कब से अपने हस्ताक्षर की प्रतीक्षा कर रही है!

----------


## jaihind20

> सभी मित्रों से क्षमा अब अगली अपडेट शनिवार को होगी |आप डिमांड्स करते रहे |


*मित्र हमारा भी ख्याल रखे जरा 
*

----------


## master0141

मेरे साथ भी यही प्रॉबलम है नियामक जी

----------


## master0141

> मेरे साथ भी यही प्रॉब्लम है मनोज भाई


मेरे साथ भी यही प्रॉबलम है नियामक जी

----------


## manaw

बढ़िया है मित्र बहुत शानदार..........
बहुत खूब मित्र ...........लाजवाब प्रस्तुति ........धन्यवाद

----------


## nancygoodgirl

हम इंतज़ार करेंगे , मगर मेरा पहला नंबर !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> सभी मित्रों से क्षमा अब अगली अपडेट शनिवार को होगी |आप डिमांड्स करते रहे |

----------


## Teach Guru

> हम इंतज़ार करेंगे , मगर मेरा पहला नंबर !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


आपका हस्ताक्षर बहुत सुन्दर है .......

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> आपका हस्ताक्षर बहुत सुन्दर है .......


 आपका शुक्रिया  जी !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## master0141

> सभी मित्रों से क्षमा अब अगली अपडेट शनिवार को होगी |आप डिमांड्स करते रहे |



Dark Rider ji
मेरा भी कोई हस्ताक्षर बना दीजिये | बस उसमे मेर अवतार की image की छवि दिखा देना | और मेरा नाम

----------


## nancygoodgirl

क्या आपको पसंद आएगा यह हस्ताक्षर

----------


## nancygoodgirl

यह रहा आपका  हस्ताक्षर ! पसंद आये तो ठीक  , वर्ना  मत लगाना !!


> भाई बहुत ही शानदार बनाया है पर मैंने कई इमेज दी थी आपने बस एक ही लगाई है 
> भाई बाकी इमेज लगा के भी एक बना दो न प्लीज

----------


## Teach Guru

> क्या आपको पसंद आएगा यह हस्ताक्षर


सुन्दर अतिसुन्दर ये मैं बाद में इस्तेमाल करूँगा , इसे बस थोडा सा एडिट करना बाकि है................

----------


## lotus1782

> मेर डिमांड का क्या हुआ


मेर डिमांड का क्या हुआ

मेर डिमांड का क्या हुआ

मेर डिमांड का क्या हुआ

----------


## jig.saw

> :right:_मित्र अगर मेरे लिए भी बना सको तो आपकी बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी !!!_:left:


*मित्र मनोज जी आप शायद मेरी डिमांड भूल गए है !!!
कृपया मेरे लिए भी बना दीजिये !!!
जो आपको अच्छा लगे !!!
धन्यवाद !!!*

----------


## ajay jangra

> तकलीफ के लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा मित्र, JANGRA BOY के नाम से हस्ताक्षर बना देंगे तो मेहरबानी होगी मित्र, धन्यवाद|


मुझे मत भूल जाना मित्र!

----------


## master0141

> Dark Rider ji
> मेरा भी कोई हस्ताक्षर बना दीजिये | बस उसमे मेर अवतार की image की छवि दिखा देना | और मेरा नाम


दोस्त मेरे हस्ताक्षर  का क्या हुआ | भूल न जाना |

----------


## nancygoodgirl

Faqruddin आपका हस्ताक्षर बन गया हैं

यहाँ से  लीजिये !!

----------


## Teach Guru

> क्या आपको पसंद आएगा यह हस्ताक्षर


*मित्र आप इसमें जो तस्वीर है उसका रंग थोडा ठीक कर दो , फिर ये मैं 100% लगा लूँगा , वैसे आपने मस्त बनाया है........*

----------


## mamta007

nancygoodgirl आपसे विनती कृपया आप मेरे लिए कोई अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर बना दें , 

बस ये लिख देना|

*'Everything Is Planned'*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> nancygoodgirl आपसे विनती कृपया आप मेरे लिए कोई अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर बना दें , 
> 
> बस ये लिख देना|
> 
> *'Everything Is Planned'*


आपको कैसा हस्ताक्षर चाहिए ? फोटो कौनसी , ग्राफिक्स कैसे चाहिए विस्तार से बताएं ,

----------


## Teach Guru

नेन्सी आप बहुत अच्छा कर रही हो.............

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> nancygoodgirl आपसे विनती कृपया आप मेरे लिए कोई अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर बना दें , 
> 
> बस ये लिख देना|
> 
> *'Everything Is Planned'*


Mamta ji ,हो गया आपका  हस्ताक्षर  !!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

अब ठीक हैं ?????????????????????????????


> *मित्र आप इसमें जो तस्वीर है उसका रंग थोडा ठीक कर दो , फिर ये मैं 100% लगा लूँगा , वैसे आपने मस्त बनाया है........*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> नेन्सी आप बहुत अच्छा कर रही हो.............


कद्रदान जी , शुक्रिया आपका !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rated R

नैन्सी जी आप जो हस्ताक्षर बनती है उसमें मैंने कई स्पेलिंग मिस्टेक्स देखे है, 
उनपर भी ध्यान दिया कीजिये.......

----------


## mamta007

> Mamta ji ,हो गया आपका  हस्ताक्षर  !!


आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद .......दुआ करती हूँ ..आप अपनी मजिल को पाएँ!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> नैन्सी जी आप जो हस्ताक्षर बनती है उसमें मैंने कई स्पेलिंग मिस्टेक्स देखे है, 
> उनपर भी ध्यान दिया कीजिये.......


जी जरुर ! धन्यवाद आपका  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> मनोज जी मेरा भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना दीजिये मेरी IDके अनुरूप कोई भि अच्छा सा फोटो लगा दे
> बस उमसे " न.1 हरियाणे का न.1 हरयाणवी " अवश्य डाल दे
> आपका भाई हरियाणवी




मनोज जी......नैन्सी  जी इस सीसवाल भूल मत जान बस याद रखना .....
काम तो मेरा हो ही जायेगा मुझे पूरा यकीं है आप दोनों पर 


और हाँ आप दोनों के लिए थोड़ी सी रिश्वत ...........  :bloom:  :bloom: .......:):)

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> मनोज जी......नैन्सी  जी इस सीसवाल भूल मत जान बस याद रखना .....
> काम तो मेरा हो ही जायेगा मुझे पूरा यकीं है आप दोनों पर 
> 
> 
> और हाँ आप दोनों के लिए थोड़ी सी रिश्वत ........... .......:):)


 अगर अन्नाजी( मनोज जी !!!!!!!) को पता चल गया की फोरम  में रिश्वत दी जा रही हैं ! तो गब्बर (सीसवाल जी ) आप को बहुत महंगा पड़ेगा ............. हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## nancygoodgirl

अजय जी,आपका हस्ताक्षर तैयार हो गया! आप को पसंद आये तो बता देना !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ajay jangra

> अजय जी,आपका हस्ताक्षर तैयार हो गया! आप को पसंद आये तो बता देना !!!!!!!!!!


धन्यवाद नेन्सी जी! अति सुन्दर है|

----------


## ajay jangra

> धन्यवाद नेन्सी जी! अति सुन्दर है|


हस्ताक्षर दिखाई नहीं दे रहा है, कृपया मदद करें| धन्यवाद|

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## ajay jangra

> 



नियामक जी! इसे कैसे लगाना है कृपया मदद करें|

----------


## Dark Rider

> नियामक जी! इसे कैसे लगाना है कृपया मदद करें|


YH  आपका नही है अजय जी , क्षमा करे आपका नम्बर भी आने वाला है |

----------


## jaihind20

> *मित्र मेरा भी की देश भक्ति से सम्बंधित एक अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर बना दे आप अपने अनुसार बनाये जिसमे भारतीय झंडा और भारतीय रंग हो और मेरा नाम और भारत का मैप भी हो छोटा सा ......*



*मित्र हमारा तो एक भी तयार नहीं किया और कई कई के तो आप ने ३-३ बना दिए भेदभाव क्यों जी?*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> अजय जी,आपका हस्ताक्षर तैयार हो गया! आप को पसंद आये तो बता देना !!!!!!!!!!





> 


क्या ये मेरा ही हस्ताक्षर  अगर हा तो आप दोनो का तहे दिल से शुक्रिया

----------


## happykhus

कृपया मुझे भी एक अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर दे ,अपनी इच्हानुसार

----------


## bhavna singh

> मनोज जी लगता है आप मुझे भूल गये हो ?


मेरा नंबर कब आएगा ?
मेरे हस्ताक्षर में ये पंक्तियाँ जरूर आना चाहिए /
आजकल लोग रिश्तों को भूलते जा रहे हैं //

----------


## happykhus

> मेरा नंबर कब आएगा ?
> मेरे हस्ताक्षर में ये पंक्तियाँ जरूर आना चाहिए /
> आजकल लोग रिश्तों को भूलते जा रहे हैं //


अब तो आपका नंबर ही पहले आयेगा,मेरा उसके बाद :salut:

----------


## Teach Guru

> मेरा नंबर कब आएगा ?
> मेरे हस्ताक्षर में ये पंक्तियाँ जरूर आना चाहिए /
>  आजकल लोग रिश्तों को भूलते जा रहे हैं //


मनोज भाई भी आजकल रिश्तों को भुलाये जा रहे है..............

----------


## Rajeev

> मनोज भाई भी आजकल रिश्तों को भुलाये जा रहे है..............


सही कहा ....................

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*मित्र हमारी request का क्या हुआ *

----------


## MALLIKA

> मल्लिका जी  gif के लिए क्षमा कर दे बस बाकि आपका अवतार सबसे हॉट होगा इसकी गारंटी मेरी ,





> मनोज जी इस नाचीज़ को इतनी इज्जत देने का शुक्रिया !
> अब आपके द्वारा बनाये गए इस फोरम का सबसे हॉट हस्ताक्षर, जो की मेरा अपना होगा,
> उसका इन्तजार है !





> इतना हॉट मत बना देना नहीं तो सब जल जायेगे 
> कभी मल्लिका ही नहीं जल जाये





> भाई हमें तो अभी से गर्मी का एहसास होने लगा ...................




मित्र मनोज जी क्या हुआ , अभी तक कुछ हुआ नहीं ?
कृपया अपने टाईट शेड्यूल में से थोडा सा समय निकाल कर मेरी हेल्प कीजिये !

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र मनोज जी क्या हुआ , अभी तक कुछ हुआ नहीं ?
> कृपया अपने टाईट शेड्यूल में से थोडा सा समय निकाल कर मेरी हेल्प कीजिये !


मल्लिका जी तैयारी तो हो गई है  बस अब बनाना बाकि है वो क्या है की सबसे हॉट बनाने का वादा जो कीया है |

----------


## MALLIKA

> मल्लिका जी तैयारी तो हो गई है  बस अब बनाना बाकि है वो क्या है की सबसे हॉट बनाने का वादा जो कीया है |


माफ़ कीजियेगा तब तो मैंने आपको बेवजह डिशटर्रब कर दिया !

----------


## nancygoodgirl

[/QUOTE]इतने सारे हस्ताक्षर !!!!!! धन्यवाद मनोज जी आप का दिल से शुक्रिया !!!!!!!!!!!! :bloom:

----------


## King_khan

मनोज भाई जी एक नजरे इनायत इधर भी |

----------


## jig.saw

*nancy जी मनोज जी तो सुन नहीं रहे है , कृपया आप ही मेरी मदद कर दीजिये !!!
मेरे नाम को लेकर आप को जो भी हस्ताक्षर अच्छा लगे कृपया बना दीजिये !!!
मै आपका बहोत आभारी रहूँगा !!!
धन्यवाद !!!*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> मनोज जी......नैन्सी  जी इस सीसवाल भूल मत जान बस याद रखना .....
> काम तो मेरा हो ही जायेगा मुझे पूरा यकीं है आप दोनों पर 
> 
> 
> और हाँ आप दोनों के लिए थोड़ी सी रिश्वत ........... .......:):)


Triple-S HARYANVI  आपका हस्ताक्षर!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

सभी मित्रोंसे नम्र निवेदन हैं , हस्ताक्षर बनाने में वक्त लगता हैं , सबका काम हो जायेगा , सबको अपना मनचाहा हस्ताक्षर मिल जायेगा , थोडा धीरज रखिये , आपका हस्ताक्षर प्रगतिपथपर हैं !!!!!!!!

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> Triple-S HARYANVI  आपका हस्ताक्षर!!




nancy जी इसमें जो सुपर मैन की जो चित्र है उसकी जगह और कोई फोटो हो तो और  अच्छा रहेगा बाकि सब ठीक है .......बाकि आपकी इच्छा ..

----------


## Mr_perfect

> YH  आपका नही है अजय जी , क्षमा करे आपका नम्बर भी आने वाला है |


[img]
महामहिम मैँ रह गया

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> nancy जी इसमें जो सुपर मैन की जो चित्र है उसकी जगह और कोई फोटो हो तो और  अच्छा रहेगा बाकि सब ठीक है .......बाकि आपकी इच्छा ..


आप का पसंदीदा फोटो दे दीजिये ,आपके हस्ताक्षर में डाल दिया जायेगा

----------


## draculla

यार कितना हॉट हस्ताक्षर बनाओगे.......कभी गर्मी में झुलस ना जाये....हा हा हा हा

----------


## draculla

> आप का पसंदीदा फोटो दे दीजिये ,आपके हस्ताक्षर में डाल दिया जायेगा


नैन्सी जी आज आपका मैंने सुबह हस्ताक्षर देखा तो कुछ अलग और आकर्षक था.....लगता आपको बहुत ने परेशान इसीलिए हस्ताक्षर बदल दिया!!!!!!!!! :)

----------


## draculla

मनोज भाई 
मेरा वाला हस्ताक्षर मुझे तो पसंद है, लेकिन क्या इससे भी आकर्षक हस्ताक्षर बन सकता है तो कृपया एक तडकता भारकता हस्ताक्षर बना दीजिए.....
धन्यवाद

----------


## Rated R

> मनोज भाई 
> मेरा वाला हस्ताक्षर मुझे तो पसंद है, लेकिन क्या इससे भी आकर्षक हस्ताक्षर बन सकता है तो कृपया एक तडकता भारकता हस्ताक्षर बना दीजिए.....
> धन्यवाद


ऐसे ही अच्छा लग रहा है......

----------


## nancygoodgirl

बिलकुल सही पहचाना आपने ! यही हुवा  था दोपहर में , परेशानी की वजहसे मैंने हटा दिया वह हस्ताक्षर |


> नैन्सी जी आज आपका मैंने सुबह हस्ताक्षर देखा तो कुछ अलग और आकर्षक था.....लगता आपको बहुत ने परेशान इसीलिए हस्ताक्षर बदल दिया!!!!!!!!! :)

----------


## Rajeev

> यार कितना हॉट हस्ताक्षर बनाओगे.......कभी गर्मी में झुलस ना जाये....हा हा हा हा


सही कहा.......हा हा हा

----------


## Dark Rider

> बिलकुल सही पहचाना आपने ! यही हुवा  था दोपहर में , परेशानी की वजहसे मैंने हटा दिया वह हस्ताक्षर |


सॉरी नेन्सी मेने तो बस तुम्हे  तुम्हारे  लिए न्य रूप दिया था फिर से सॉरी वैसे में कई बनाये है रोज अलग अलग  लगाओ |

----------


## master0141

> दोस्त मेरे हस्ताक्षर  का क्या हुआ | भूल न जाना |


*मेरा हस्ताक्षर नहीं आया अब तक*

----------


## ajay jangra

> तकलीफ के लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा मित्र, JANGRA BOY के नाम से हस्ताक्षर बना देंगे तो मेहरबानी होगी मित्र, धन्यवाद|


मेरा नंबर कब आयेगा जी!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:  question:

----------


## Mr_perfect

मुझे छोड़ दो..

----------


## master0141

*लगता है आप बहुत व्यस्त हो इस लिए मेरा हस्ताक्षर नहीं बना पा रहे है तब मेने युही एक हस्ताक्षर बनाया है*

----------


## master0141

थोडा और सुधार दिया है

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> थोडा और सुधार दिया है


बहुत अच्छा  है

----------


## nancygoodgirl

अजय जी आप यह ले लीजिये अगर आपको अच्छा लगें तो 


> मेरा नंबर कब आयेगा जी!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:  question:

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> सॉरी नेन्सी मेने तो बस तुम्हे  तुम्हारे  लिए न्य रूप दिया था फिर से सॉरी वैसे में कई बनाये है रोज अलग अलग  लगाओ |


 मनोज जी आपने मेरे लिए बनाये सभी हस्ताक्षर बहुत ही अच्छे हैं आपने जो पहले लगाया वह भी मुझे अच्छा लगा था मगर ,कुछ लोगों की सोच गलत हैं, मैंने उनके लिए वह  हस्ताक्षर हटाया , तो आप क्यों सॉरी कह रहे हैं ? आपकी कोई गलती हैं ही नहीं ,आप एक अच्छे और नेक दिल इन्सान हैं , आपको बुरा लगा इसलिए मैं आपकी माफ़ी मांगती हूँ

----------


## mzone420

मुझे भी एक हस्ताक्षर चाहिए..
mzone420 lलिखा हो इसपर और ये वाला फोटो हो बैकग्राउण्ड में, और इस ज्यादा तड़क भडक ना हो.. सिंपल सा हो बस.. हाँ पर इस फोटो में जो बिच्छू बना है ना उसे थोडा हाइलाइट होना चाहिए..मतलब बिच्छू के डंक तक क हिस्सा  अगर अलग दिखे तो मज़ा आ जाए..

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> [img]
> महामहिम मैँ रह गया


 आप का हस्ताक्षर!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

----------


## amol05

*मेरे हस्ताक्षर  का  क्या हुआ अनुज*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

[QUOTE=mzone420;521033]मुझे भी एक हस्ताक्षर चाहिए..
mzone420 lलिखा हो इसपर और ये वाला फोटो हो बैकग्राउण्ड में, और इस ज्यादा तड़क भडक ना हो.. सिंपल सा हो बस.. हाँ पर इस फोटो में जो बिच्छू बना है ना उसे थोडा हाइलाइट होना चाहिए..मतलब बिच्छू के डंक तक क हिस्सा  अगर अलग दिखे तो मज़ा आ जाए..





हो जायेगा

----------


## badboy123455

> मुझे भी एक हस्ताक्षर चाहिए..
> mzone420 lलिखा हो इसपर और ये वाला फोटो हो बैकग्राउण्ड में, और इस ज्यादा तड़क भडक ना हो.. सिंपल सा हो बस.. हाँ पर इस फोटो में जो बिच्छू बना है ना उसे थोडा हाइलाइट होना चाहिए..मतलब बिच्छू के डंक तक क हिस्सा  अगर अलग दिखे तो मज़ा आ जाए..






*
यार जोन जी इस हस्ताक्षर से किसको दराओगे*

----------


## mzone420

> *
> यार जोन जी इस हस्ताक्षर से किसको दराओगे*


किसी को नही यार :)

----------


## mzone420

[QUOTE=nancygoodgirl;521185]


> मुझे भी एक हस्ताक्षर चाहिए..
> mzone420 lलिखा हो इसपर और ये वाला फोटो हो बैकग्राउण्ड में, और इस ज्यादा तड़क भडक ना हो.. सिंपल सा हो बस.. हाँ पर इस फोटो में जो बिच्छू बना है ना उसे थोडा हाइलाइट होना चाहिए..मतलब बिच्छू के डंक तक क हिस्सा  अगर अलग दिखे तो मज़ा आ जाए..
> 
> 
> हो जायेगा


एक चीज तो बताना भूल गया था,,, अगर कुछ म्यूजिकल नोट्स :music::music: भी हों तो अच्छा रहेगा..

----------


## ajay jangra

> अजय जी आप यह ले लीजिये अगर आपको अच्छा लगें तो


अगर इसे लगाने का तरीका भी बता देंगे तो आप की बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी| धन्यवाद|:)

----------


## nancygoodgirl

M ZONE जी आपका हस्ताक्षर हो गया तैयार , कैसा हैं ? जरुर बताना !!!

----------


## Mr_perfect

> आप का हस्ताक्षर!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!Attachment 214561


 
इन दो तस्वीरोँ को एडिट कर हस्ताक्षर मेँ लगा देँ तो बड़ी कृपा होगी बाकि हस्ताक्षर बहुत बढ़िया है खास कर तलवार बहुत डेंजरस है
धन्यावाद ;)

----------


## mzone420

धन्यवाद नैन्सी जी,
 हस्ताक्षर तो बहुत जबरदस्त बनाया है आपने,, लेकिन मेरे म्यूजिकल नोट्स ठीक से दिख नहीं रहे हैं और वो प्राणघातक हथियार वाला भी अगर चाहें तो हटा दें... इसकी जगह कोई गिटार भी लग जाए तो अच्छा है...

----------


## nancygoodgirl

हो जायेगा

----------


## nancygoodgirl

M ZONE जी यह  कैसा हैं ?

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> अगर इसे लगाने का तरीका भी बता देंगे तो आप की बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी| धन्यवाद|:)


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5152 यहाँ देखिये !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Teach Guru

क्या बात है एक से बढ़कर एक हस्ताक्षर बनाए जा रहे है..............

----------


## Rajeev

> क्या बात है एक से बढ़कर एक हस्ताक्षर बनाए जा रहे है..............


सही कह रहे है sddn जी अब सब दे ही रहे तो एक मेरे लिए भी हस्ताक्षर बना दीजिए |

----------


## nancygoodgirl

mtmmtmmtmmtmmtmmtmmtmmtm

----------


## Teach Guru

mtmmtmmtmmtmmtmmtmmtmmtm       ये क्या है नेन्सी जी...............

----------


## master0141

> बहुत अच्छा  है


*
तारीफ की लिए शुक्रिया*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> *
> तारीफ की लिए शुक्रिया*


अच्छा लगा तो कहना मेरा फ़र्ज़ था !!!!!!!!!!! काम तो आपने किया  OLL THE BEST !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> mtmmtmmtmmtmmtmmtmmtmmtm       ये क्या है नेन्सी जी...............


 जिन्होंने यह हस्ताक्षर बनाया उनका नाम !

----------


## Rajeev

> जिन्होंने यह हस्ताक्षर बनाया उनका नाम !


Dark Rider उर्फ manojthematrix और आपने

----------


## nancygoodgirl

Attachment 214930आप का स्वागत हैं !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mzone420

> Attachment 214847M ZONE जी यह  कैसा हैं ?


ये वाला मस्त है..अपने टाइप का ...
धन्यवाद नैन्सी जी

----------


## mzone420

> Dark Rider उर्फ manojthematrix


..............

उर्फ *mtm* :)

----------


## mamta007

क्या बात है दोस्तों बड़े अच्छे -अच्छे हस्ताक्षर लगाये जा रहें है...........

----------


## julie.

*क्या कोई मेरा भी अपने मन से एक हस्ताक्षर बना देगा *

----------


## mzone420

> क्या बात है दोस्तों बड़े अच्छे -अच्छे हस्ताक्षर लगाये जा रहें है...........


सब *बड़े-बड़े*  लोगों की मेहरबानी है जी :)

----------


## Devil khan

> सब *बड़े-बड़े*  लोगों की मेहरबानी है जी :)



भाई मनोज भाई और नैन्सी जी की मेहनत है

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> क्या बात है दोस्तों बड़े अच्छे -अच्छे हस्ताक्षर लगाये जा रहें है...........


आप जैसे दोस्तोंकी दुवाएं जो हैं !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> भाई मनोज भाई और नैन्सी जी की मेहनत है


 धन्यवाद डेविल जी !!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> ..............
> 
> उर्फ *mtm* :)


M ZONE जी  क्या हुआ ???????????????

----------


## mzone420

> M ZONE जी  क्या हुआ ???????????????


कुछ नहीं जी मैं तो सिर्फ राजीव जी के पोस्ट को और बढ़ा रहा था, लगता है आपने quote देखा नहीं ...

वैसे सुन्दर से हस्ताक्षर के लिए धन्यवाद ...

----------


## dev b

आप  का धन्यवाद मित्र 


> Attachment 214930आप का स्वागत हैं !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mamta007

> भाई मनोज भाई और नैन्सी जी की मेहनत है


मित्र मुझे लगता है मनोज जी से ज्यादा मेहनत नेन्सी जी ने की है..........

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> कुछ नहीं जी मैं तो सिर्फ राजीव जी के पोस्ट को और बढ़ा रहा था, लगता है आपने quote देखा नहीं ...
> 
> वैसे सुन्दर से हस्ताक्षर के लिए धन्यवाद ...


 U R Most Wel come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> मित्र मुझे लगता है मनोज जी से ज्यादा मेहनत नेन्सी जी ने की है..........


 ममता जी मनोज जी ने मार्गदर्शन  किया , और मैंने बनाया , दोनोंका योगदान हैं , फिर भी तारीफ़ के लिए शुक्रिया !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Teach Guru

नेन्सी आपने बहुत अच्छा कार्य किया है रेपो स्वीकार करें.................धन्यवाद  ............

----------


## nancygoodgirl

am I .....................................

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> नेन्सी आपने बहुत अच्छा कार्य किया है रेपो स्वीकार करें.................धन्यवाद  ............


शुक्रिया SDDN ( दिनेश  जी) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

ज्यूली  पसंद आया?


> *क्या कोई मेरा भी अपने मन से एक हस्ताक्षर बना देगा *

----------


## Devil khan

नैन्सी जी यंह पधारे ............


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=8738&page=115

----------


## jig.saw

Lagta hai yaha sirf purane sadasyo ki maang puri ki jaati hai.

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> Lagta hai yaha sirf purane sadasyo ki maang puri ki jaati hai.


 1 st come 1st!!!!!!!!!! No chitting!!

----------


## jig.saw

> 1 st come 1st!!!!!!!!!! No chitting!!


nancy ji meri maang kab ki hai aap khud dekh lijiye
1 nahi 2 baar mang kar dekh liya.

----------


## ajay jangra

> image  कहा इन्सर्ट करे ???????


मेरी भी यही समस्या है मित्र!

----------


## BOBBY9565

sir ji please make my signature too:  pardip kumar bobby

----------


## NaKShtR

मेरे लिए भी एक बना दो डार्क जी या नेन्सी जी पर थोडा रोमांटिक बनाना plz

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

मेरे लिए बी पर अच्छा सा मित्र ......

----------


## nancygoodgirl

भावनाजी यह हस्ताक्षर मनोज जी का बनाया हुवा है ,मैंने सिर्फ सुत्रमें पोस्ट किया हैं , कहने का मतलब ,यदि आपको शुक्रिया अदा करना हो तो उनका कीजिये जिन्होंने मेहनत की हैं !!

----------


## sushilnkt

कुछ नया हमारे लिए भी होना चाहिए .......................

----------


## Teach Guru

नेन्सी जी मुझे नया हस्ताक्षर चाहिए..........जिसमे लिखा हो.

'मिले सब दिल तोड़ने वाले , जोड़ने वाला कोई न मिला '

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

नेन्न्न्न्सी जी आप ने मेरे लिए हस्ताक्षर बनाया वो भी देर रात तक 
सोचा मे भी आपके लिये हस्ताक्षर बनाउ 
मेरी पहली कोशीश शायद आपको पसन्द आये ना आये तो भी कोई बात नही

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> *nancy जी मनोज जी तो सुन नहीं रहे है , कृपया आप ही मेरी मदद कर दीजिये !!!
> मेरे नाम को लेकर आप को जो भी हस्ताक्षर अच्छा लगे कृपया बना दीजिये !!!
> मै आपका बहोत आभारी रहूँगा !!!
> धन्यवाद !!!*


 आप का भी हस्ताक्षर हो गया ,अब तो कोई नाराजगी नहीं है न ?

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> नेन्न्न्न्सी जी आप ने मेरे लिए हस्ताक्षर बनाया वो भी देर रात तक 
> सोचा मे भी आपके लिये हस्ताक्षर बनाउ 
> मेरी पहली कोशीश शायद आपको पसन्द आये ना आये तो भी कोई बात नही


 सो क्यूट !!!!!! अजय जी बहुत अच्छा बना हैं यह हस्ताक्षर !! धन्यवाद आपका !!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

हस्ताक्षर हो गया POOJA ji

----------


## BHOPAL007

> *यहाँ आप अपने लिए हस्ताक्षर बनाने के  लिए अनुरोध कर सकते है  * 
> *इसके  लिए मेरी कुछ शर्ते  लागु होती है* 
> 
> * अश्लील या असभ्य  या  किसी भी तरह  के विवादित सदस्य के अनुरोध को नही माना जायेगा | 
> ** अनुरोध के साथ ही आपको अपने व्यक्तिव और रूचि बतानी होगी |
> ** सम्भव हो तो अपने हस्ताक्षर के लिए पिक्चर भी उपलब्ध करवा दे | 
> ** सभी हस्ताक्षर सोमवार की सुबह ही मिलंगे | 
> ** हस्ताक्षर बनाने का समय ,मुझ पर निर्भर करता है अतः आशा करूँगा की कोई जल्दी नही मचायेगा |
> ** ह्क्ताक्षर   लगाने में कोई समस्या हो तो मुझे लिखे |* 
> * यदि आप हिंदी लिपि में कुछ लिखना चाहते है तो आपको टेक्स्ट फाइल में  लिखकर मुझे देना होगा |*


manoj ji mere liye( BHOPAL007) ka aakarshak HASTAKSHAR DIJIYE PLS

----------


## jig.saw

> आप का भी हस्ताक्षर हो गया ,अब तो कोई नाराजगी नहीं है न ?


*आपका बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद nancy जी !!!:salut::salut::salut:*

----------


## sumii24

*मित्र मेरे हस्ताक्षर में भारत का ये झंडा और  
मेरा नामे स्त्य्लिश फॉण्ट में लेख कर दे दे महँ दया होगी 
proud to बी अन इंडियन भी ए तो बहुत अच्छा होगा*

----------


## kajal pandey

मनोज जी मेरा हस्ताचार भी बना दीजिये न्याय देवी के चित्र के साथ या तराजू के साथ ,,,,,,,,,,धन्यवाद आपको 


> *यहाँ आप अपने लिए हस्ताक्षर बनाने के  लिए अनुरोध कर सकते है  * 
> *इसके  लिए मेरी कुछ शर्ते  लागु होती है* 
> 
> * अश्लील या असभ्य  या  किसी भी तरह  के विवादित सदस्य के अनुरोध को नही माना जायेगा | 
> ** अनुरोध के साथ ही आपको अपने व्यक्तिव और रूचि बतानी होगी |
> ** सम्भव हो तो अपने हस्ताक्षर के लिए पिक्चर भी उपलब्ध करवा दे | 
> ** सभी हस्ताक्षर सोमवार की सुबह ही मिलंगे | 
> ** हस्ताक्षर बनाने का समय ,मुझ पर निर्भर करता है अतः आशा करूँगा की कोई जल्दी नही मचायेगा |
> ** ह्क्ताक्षर   लगाने में कोई समस्या हो तो मुझे लिखे |* 
> * यदि आप हिंदी लिपि में कुछ लिखना चाहते है तो आपको टेक्स्ट फाइल में  लिखकर मुझे देना होगा |*

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिय मनोज जी मेरे लिए भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना दे, जिसमे "Bachelor Group" लिखा हो और कोई अच्छा सा विचार जो आपको पता हो  उसमें डाल दीजियेगा |
धन्यवाद ....................

----------


## ajay jangra

> *यहाँ आप अपने लिए हस्ताक्षर बनाने के  लिए अनुरोध कर सकते है  * 
> *इसके  लिए मेरी कुछ शर्ते  लागु होती है* 
> 
> * अश्लील या असभ्य  या  किसी भी तरह  के विवादित सदस्य के अनुरोध को नही माना जायेगा | 
> ** अनुरोध के साथ ही आपको अपने व्यक्तिव और रूचि बतानी होगी |
> ** सम्भव हो तो अपने हस्ताक्षर के लिए पिक्चर भी उपलब्ध करवा दे | 
> ** सभी हस्ताक्षर सोमवार की सुबह ही मिलंगे | 
> ** हस्ताक्षर बनाने का समय ,मुझ पर निर्भर करता है अतः आशा करूँगा की कोई जल्दी नही मचायेगा |
> ** ह्क्ताक्षर   लगाने में कोई समस्या हो तो मुझे लिखे |* 
> * यदि आप हिंदी लिपि में कुछ लिखना चाहते है तो आपको टेक्स्ट फाइल में  लिखकर मुझे देना होगा |*


नियामक जी! मुझे मेरे हस्ताक्षर में इमेज लगाने का लिंक नहीं मिल रहा है, कृपया मेरी मदद करें| यदि कोई और तरीका हो तो बताएं| धन्यवाद|

----------


## Mr_perfect

> Attachment 214844हो जायेगा


[img]हो जाएगा जी
वैसे कहना तो मैँ बहुत कुछ चाहता हूँ पर इतना ही कह पाऊंगा
आप कमाल हो नैन्सी जी

----------


## nancygoodgirl

शुक्रिया !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  MR. PERFECT

----------


## nancygoodgirl

मनोज जी ,यह हस्ताक्षर अब ठीक हैं ?

----------


## nancygoodgirl

किंग खान जी आपका हस्ताक्षर रेडी हैं !!


> मनोज भाई जी एक नजरे इनायत इधर भी |

----------


## love birds

मुजहे भी लव के नाम का कोई अनिमतेद सिग्नतुरे चाहिए

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी ,यह हस्ताक्षर अब ठीक हैं ?


अब ज्यादा मस्त है dear 
thnx

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> अब ज्यादा मस्त है dear 
> thnx


धन्यवाद मनोज जी !!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

यह हस्ताक्षर sumii 24  जी के लिए !!

----------


## kavita25

नेंसी जी मेरे लिए भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना दे और जो अभी लिखा मेरे हस्ताक्षर मे वो भी लिखा हो,साथ और मे अछे काम के लिए मेरी तरफ से आपको रेपो

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> नेंसी जी मेरे लिए भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना दे और जो अभी लिखा मेरे हस्ताक्षर मे वो भी लिखा हो,साथ और मे अछे काम के लिए मेरी तरफ से आपको रेपो


कवीता जि मेने आपका हस्ताक्षर बना दिया हे मगर अपलोड नही हो रहा हे सोरी

----------


## kavita25

> कवीता जि मेने आपका हस्ताक्षर बना दिया हे मगर अपलोड नही हो रहा हे सोरी


कोई बात नहीं मित्र ,फिर सही

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> नेंसी जी मेरे लिए भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना दे और जो अभी लिखा मेरे हस्ताक्षर मे वो भी लिखा हो,साथ और मे अछे काम के लिए मेरी तरफ से आपको रेपो


शुक्रिया !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
कविता जी  तारीफ और  तोहफा देने के लिए !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

कवीता जि ये छोटा सा नजराना आपके लिये

----------


## kavita25

> कवीता जि ये छोटा सा नजराना आपके लिये


कहा राजकुमारी बना दिया अजय जी,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> कहा राजकुमारी बना दिया अजय जी,


केसा लगा ये तो बताओ अच्छा या बुरा

----------


## kavita25

> केसा लगा ये तो बताओ अच्छा या बुरा


सपनो की राजकुमारी और 25 हटा दो,और पाना पम खाली करो

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> कवीता जि ये छोटा सा नजराना आपके लिये 
> 
> Attachment 216340


 सुन्दर !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

ये रहा नजराना आपके लिये

----------


## kavita25

> ये रहा नजराना आपके लिये



धन्यवाद जी,अब ठीक है

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

अब तो बता दो केसा लगा ये तो बताओ अच्छा या बुरा

----------


## love birds

> अब तो बता दो केसा लगा ये तो बताओ अच्छा या बुरा


bhai mere lie bhi kuch bana do kabristhan jaisa magar pyar bhara

----------


## nancygoodgirl

कविता जी  तारीफ और  तोहफा देने के लिए............................

----------


## Dark Rider

> कविता जी  तारीफ और  तोहफा देने के लिए............................


यह ज्यादा अच्छी है ...................

----------


## ajay jangra

> यह ज्यादा अच्छी है ...................


नियामक जी! मेरे हस्ताक्षर में ईमेज लगाने का लिंक नहीं है, यदि कोई और तरीका हो तो कृपया मेरी मदद करें, धन्यवाद|

----------


## Dark Rider

> नियामक जी! मेरे हस्ताक्षर में ईमेज लगाने का लिंक नहीं है, यदि कोई और तरीका हो तो कृपया मेरी मदद करें, धन्यवाद|


आप पासवर्ड pm करे में लगा देता हू , वैसे लगाना कौनसा है यह भी बता देना |

----------


## ajay jangra

> Attachment 214418 अजय जी आप यह ले लीजिये अगर आपको अच्छा लगें तो


ये वाला लगा दीजिए, पासवर्ड पी.एम कर देता हूँ, धन्यवाद|

----------


## ajay jangra

> आप पासवर्ड pm करे में लगा देता हू , वैसे लगाना कौनसा है यह भी बता देना |


पासवर्ड मैंने पी.एम. कर दिया है, धन्यवाद|

----------


## Dark Rider

> पासवर्ड मैंने पी.एम. कर दिया है, धन्यवाद|


अजय जी आपके अकाउंट में समस्या है में शिकायत भेज चूका हू , ठीक हो जायेगा, अभी नही लग पायेगा आप्शन नही है  |

----------


## ajay jangra

> अजय जी आपके अकाउंट में समस्या है में शिकायत भेज चूका हू , ठीक हो जायेगा, अभी नही लग पायेगा आप्शन नही है  |


धन्यवाद नियामक जी!:cherries::cherries::cherries:

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> यह ज्यादा अच्छी है ...................


शुक्रिया मनोज जी .................................
आप ही ने तो सिखाया हैं ...........................

----------


## ajay jangra

> शुक्रिया मनोज जी .................................
> आप ही ने तो सिखाया हैं ...........................


नेन्सी जी! एक हस्ताक्षर 'JANGRA BOY' के नाम से बना दीजिए, उसके निचे हिंदी में 'मस्त हरियाणवी' भी लिख दीजियेगा| आप का धन्यवाद|

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> *मित्र हमारी request का क्या हुआ *


और  एक हस्ताक्षर का निर्माण हो गया !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भाई मुझे भी हस्ताक्षर दे

----------


## swami ji

भाई मुहे हाश्ताक्षर  बनाना हे ,,,,

एस typeka

स्वामी राजवीर ....

ठन्डे कलर ,,,में मस्त  मस्त वाला भाई करदो ना

----------


## kavita25

> कविता जी  तारीफ और  तोहफा देने के लिए............................ 
> Attachment 216401


नेंसी जी आपका हस्ताक्षर भी अच्छा है,धन्यवाद इतना सुंदर हस्ताक्षर देने के लिए

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

अनु दि आपके लिये

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अनु दि आपके लिये 
> 
> Attachment 217100


अजय भाई जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.
अगर यह आपके पास psd फोर्मेट में अभी भी सेव है 
तो मुझे psd फोर्मेट में ही pm कर दें धन्यवाद.

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> और  एक हस्ताक्षर का निर्माण हो गया !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!Attachment 216514


*धन्यवाद मित्र*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> अनु दि आपके लिये 
> 
> Attachment 217100


क्या बात हैं अजय जी बहुत सुन्दर हस्ताक्षर बना रहे हैं आप !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> क्या बात हैं अजय जी बहुत सुन्दर हस्ताक्षर बना रहे हैं आप !!!!!!!!!!!



शुक्रिया ...................

----------


## mamta007

ajaythegoodguy और nancygoodgirl आप दोनों से विनती है मेरा हस्ताक्षर कुछ मस्त सा बना दो मित्रों.....ये वाला आजकल कुछ ठीक नहीं लग रहा है|

----------


## nancygoodgirl

..................................................


> शुक्रिया ...................

----------


## ajay jangra

> तकलीफ के लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा मित्र, JANGRA BOY के नाम से हस्ताक्षर बना देंगे तो मेहरबानी होगी मित्र, धन्यवाद|


मैंने काफी दिन पहले माँग की थी, वो अभी तक पूरी नहीं हुई| क्या बात है, कोई भूल हो गई क्या हमसे:question:

----------


## 0681

> अनु दि आपके लिये 
> 
> Attachment 217100


अजय भाई मुझे भी कोई अछे से  हस्ताक्षर दे दो

----------


## nancygoodgirl

............... MAMTA 007.........................


> ajaythegoodguy और nancygoodgirl आप दोनों से विनती है मेरा हस्ताक्षर कुछ मस्त सा बना दो मित्रों.....ये वाला आजकल कुछ ठीक नहीं लग रहा है|

----------


## ajay jangra

> नेन्सी जी! एक हस्ताक्षर 'JANGRA BOY' के नाम से बना दीजिए, उसके निचे हिंदी में 'मस्त हरियाणवी' भी लिख दीजियेगा| आप का धन्यवाद|


इस नाम से मैंने 12-09-11 को पहले भी डिमांड की थी, जो अभी तक पूरी नहीं हुई, क्यों:question:क्यों:question:  क्यों:question:

----------


## JITENDER1402

jitender jogi

----------


## nancygoodgirl

अजय जी यह  रिक्वेस्ट हैं या धमका रहे हो ................??????????????????
.........


> इस नाम से मैंने 12-09-11 को पहले भी डिमांड की थी, जो अभी तक पूरी नहीं हुई, क्यों:question:क्यों:question:  क्यों:question:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

वेभवी जी ये आपके लिये

----------


## ajay jangra

> अजय जी यह  रिक्वेस्ट हैं या धमका रहे हो ................??????????????????
> .........


ये, 'जो दोस्ती में दी जाती है' वो मीठी वाली धमकी है नेन्सी जी, हस्ताक्षर के लिए धन्यवाद|:cherries::cherries:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ये, 'जो दोस्ती में दी जाती है' वो मीठी वाली धमकी है नेन्सी जी, हस्ताक्षर के लिए धन्यवाद|:cherries::cherries:


अब तो खुश हो ना नेन्न्न्न्सी जी ने आपका हस्ताक्षर ओर भी मस्त बना दिया भाई

----------


## ajay jangra

> अब तो खुश हो ना नेन्न्न्न्सी जी ने आपका हस्ताक्षर ओर भी मस्त बना दिया भाई


जी हाँ मित्र, आप सब तो इस फोरम की जान हो| आ का भी धन्यवाद|

----------


## nancygoodgirl

मेरा नया हस्ताक्षर !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरा नया हस्ताक्षर !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


सुन्दर है यार बस थोडा फेदर कम दिया करो edge खराब हो  जाते है |

----------


## mamta007

> Attachment 217187 ............... MAMTA 007.........................


धन्यवाद नेन्सी ..............आप फोरम के लिए बहुत अच्छा कर रही हो..........

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> सुन्दर है यार बस थोडा फेदर कम दिया करो edge खराब हो  जाते है |


थैंक्स !! आगे याद रखूंगी !..............................

----------


## MALLIKA

कृपया मेरी कोई मदद करेगा ?

कोई मुझे एक हस्ताक्षर बना कर दे देगा ?

एक दम धांसू टाइप का !
जो मेरे नाम,काम और मेरे व्यक्तित्व के हिसाब से हो !

नैंसी डिअर सभी के साइन बना रही हो जरा मेरा भी मस्त सा साइन बना दो !

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> कृपया मेरी कोई मदद करेगा ?
> 
> कोई मुझे एक हस्ताक्षर बना कर दे देगा ?
> 
> एक दम धांसू टाइप का !
> जो मेरे नाम,काम और मेरे व्यक्तित्व के हिसाब से हो !
> 
> नैंसी डिअर सभी के साइन बना रही हो जरा मेरा भी मस्त सा साइन बना दो !


 हो जायेगा ......................डोंट वर्री

----------


## MALLIKA

> हो जायेगा ......................डोंट वर्री


थैंक्स डिअर !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mzone420

> थैंक्स डिअर !!!!!!!!!!!!


आपका अभी वाला तो सबसे मस्त है..सबसे अलग हट के

----------


## MALLIKA

> मल्लिका जि केसा हे जरा गोर फ़रमाये
> 
> Attachment 217493



वाह लाजवाब अजय जी !
मित्र मल्लिकाए हुस्न जुड़ा हुआ है !
मल्लिका-ए-हुस्न कैसा रहेगा !
फिलहाल जैसा भी आपने बनाया है !
लाजवाब है ! मुझे मेरा पहला साइन बना कर देने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र !

----------


## Sikandar khan

*क्या हमारे लिए भी मिलेगा ?*

----------


## Teach Guru

मित्रों मेरे लिए भी कोई अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर बना दो , 
ध्यान रहे इसमें Teach Guru लिखना है न की Tech Guru 
..........धन्यवाद |

----------


## Sikandar khan

*क्या हमारे लिए भी मिलेगा ?*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

मल्लिका जी आप के लिए ...............................................

----------


## love birds

> bhai mere lie bhi kuch bana do kabristhan jaisa magar pyar bhara


भाई कोई तो जवाब दो यार काफी दिन हो गए

----------


## nancygoodgirl



----------


## ajaythegoodguy

कोमल जी ये आपके लिए तोहफ़ा 
देखीये ओर बताईये केसा हे

----------


## DILVARJANI

कृपया एक हस्ताक्षर मेरे लिए भी बना दिया जाए.
तब तक बिना किसी से पूछे यहाँ एक खाली पड़ा हस्ताक्षर उपयोग कर ले रहा हूँ
अगर किसी का हो तो मांग ले... शुक्रीय

----------


## Dark Rider

> कृपया एक हस्ताक्षर मेरे लिए भी बना दिया जाए.
> तब तक बिना किसी से पूछे यहाँ एक खाली पड़ा हस्ताक्षर उपयोग कर ले रहा हूँ
> अगर किसी का हो तो मांग ले... शुक्रीय


यह मेरे यार , बेड बॉय का है ,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*ये वाला किसी को पसन्द हो तो बता दे नही तो इसे मे ही लगा लुगा*

----------


## love birds

> भाई कोई तो जवाब दो यार काफी दिन हो गए


ajay bhai aap hi bana do

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्रों मेरे लिए भी कोई अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर बना दो , ध्यान रहे इसमें Teach Guru लिखना है न की Tech Guru ..........धन्यवाद |


मतलब की यहाँ सिर्फ लड़कियों के हस्ताक्षर ही बनाये जा रहे है वो भी चार-चार ....................मेरे हस्ताक्षर का क्या हुआ मित्र........

----------


## Dark Rider

> मतलब की यहाँ सिर्फ लड़कियों के हस्ताक्षर ही बनाये जा रहे है वो भी चार-चार ....................मेरे हस्ताक्षर का क्या हुआ मित्र........


शायद यह मुझ पर ही कटाक्ष है , मित्र आपको थोडा सा शिष्टाचार सीखना चाहिए

----------


## Teach Guru

> शायद यह मुझ पर ही कटाक्ष है , मित्र आपको थोडा सा शिष्टाचार सीखना चाहिए


नहीं मित्र ये आप पर कटाक्ष नहीं ............नेन्सी ने मलिक्का के लिए कितने बनाए ये आपको पता है और अजय ने भी बनाए  |

----------


## Black Pearl

वाह अब तो फोरम पर एक से बढ़कर एक हस्ताक्षर हैं सभी के पास।

----------


## Dark Rider

> नहीं मित्र ये आप पर कटाक्ष नहीं ............नेन्सी ने मलिक्का के लिए कितने बनाए ये आपको पता है और अजय ने भी बनाए  |


तो फिर भी आपको यह नही कहना चाहिए , सूत्र की पहली ही पोस्ट ठीक से पढ़ लीजिए मित्र

----------


## chavi

> तो फिर भी आपको यह नही कहना चाहिए , सूत्र की पहली ही पोस्ट ठीक से पढ़ लीजिए मित्र


मेरे लिये भी एक अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर बना देगें प्लीज, लेकिन ह्स्ताक्षर ज्यादा बड़ा ना हो।

----------


## bhavna singh

> Attachment 217248
> 
> 
> वेभवी जी ये आपके लिये


अजय जी आप मेरे लिए भी कोई अच्छा सा बना दो 
वो वाला में कुछ मजा नहीं आया

----------


## Dark Rider

> अजय जी आप मेरे लिए भी कोई अच्छा सा बना दो 
> वो वाला में कुछ मजा नहीं आया


लगाया ठीक से नही

----------


## bhavna singh

> लगाया ठीक से नही


फिर कैसे लगाऊं ?

----------


## Dark Rider

> फिर कैसे लगाऊं ?


पासवर्ड पम करो जी .....................

----------


## mzone420

> फिर कैसे लगाऊं ?


*मनोज भाई हेल्प----*


*मुझे भी भावना जी कि तरह ही अपने हस्ताक्षर में अपने सूत्रों के लिंक डालने हैं?? कैसे डालूं??

हस्ताक्षर वाली फोटो और लिंक डालने से वही ४ लाइन से ज्यादा होने का एरोर रिपोर्ट आ जाता है  ..... क्या करूँ??*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज भाई हेल्प----*
> 
> 
> *मुझे भी भावना जी कि तरह ही अपने हस्ताक्षर में अपने सूत्रों के लिंक डालने हैं?? कैसे डालूं??
> 
> हस्ताक्षर वाली फोटो और लिंक डालने से वही ४ लाइन से ज्यादा होने का एरोर रिपोर्ट आ जाता है  ..... क्या करूँ??*


यार, डल तो  जाता है , नही होता है तो मुझे पासवर्ड पम कर देना , आराम से होता है

----------


## DILVARJANI

> *ये वाला किसी को पसन्द हो तो बता दे नही तो इसे मे ही लगा लुगा*
> 
> Attachment 218162


डार्क राइडर जी द्वारा सूचित किया गया है की मेरे द्वारा लगाया गया हस्ताक्षर राकेश जी का है इसलिए इसको मैं लगा लेता हूँ .. राकेश जी वापस भी आ गए हैं उन्होंने अपना हस्ताक्षर लगा भी लिया है इसलिए उनको वापस करना है.. जब मेरा बन जाएगा तब वापस कर दूंगा...  शुक्रिया पहले से ही

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> डार्क राइडर जी द्वारा सूचित किया गया है की मेरे द्वारा लगाया गया हस्ताक्षर राकेश जी का है इसलिए इसको मैं लगा लेता हूँ .. राकेश जी वापस भी आ गए हैं उन्होंने अपना हस्ताक्षर लगा भी लिया है इसलिए उनको वापस करना है.. जब मेरा बन जाएगा तब वापस कर दूंगा...  शुक्रिया पहले से ही



क्या आपको वो हस्ताक्षर पस्न्द आया बताओ तो उसे पुरा कर दु

----------


## DILVARJANI

> क्या आपको वो हस्ताक्षर पस्न्द आया बताओ तो उसे पुरा कर दु


नमस्कार जी 
मुझे तो कोई भी लगाने से मतलब है पसंद नापसंद की कोई बात नहीं HAI 
आप ये बताओ ये बड़ा कैसे होगा अगर कोई और हो तो दे दो .. इसको मैं लम्बाई में और बड़ा करना चाहता हूँ .

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> नमस्कार जी 
> मुझे तो कोई भी लगाने से मतलब है पसंद नापसंद की कोई बात नहीं HAI 
> आप ये बताओ ये बड़ा कैसे होगा अगर कोई और हो तो दे दो .. इसको मैं लम्बाई में और बड़ा करना चाहता हूँ .




देखीये ओर बताईये केसा बना हे

----------


## love birds

मित्रों कब्रिस्थान का क्या हुआ

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> मित्रों मेरे लिए भी कोई अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर बना दो , 
> ध्यान रहे इसमें Teach Guru लिखना है न की Tech Guru 
> ..........धन्यवाद |


Attachment 218987Teach Guru जी आप के लिए ...............................................

----------


## sanjubaba07

mere liye bhi ek bana dijiye please

----------


## prakash85

Mujhe bhi hastakshar chahiye achha sa & pyara sa

----------


## happykhus

> Attachment 218987Teach Guru जी आप के लिए ...............................................


कृपया हमारे लिए भी हस्ताक्षर बना दे ,धन्यवाद

----------


## hamraaz

मेरा भी हस्ताक्षर बना दे

----------


## Teach Guru

> Attachment 218987Teach Guru जी आप के लिए ...............................................


* बहुत ही जबरदस्त हस्ताक्षर बनाया है आपने नेन्सी जी, आपके हाथों में जादू है जो फोरम के हर सदस्य को एक नायब हस्ताक्षर बनाकर देती हो..........मेरे हस्ताक्षर ये भी लिख देती तो अच्छा होता  -:- Perfect Teacher Of Forum -:-................धन्यवाद*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> कृपया हमारे लिए भी हस्ताक्षर बना दे ,धन्यवाद


 happykhus जी आप के लिए ...............................................

----------


## nancygoodgirl

happykhus जी आप के लिए ...............................................

----------


## hamraaz

nancy ji hamare liye bhi

----------


## nancygoodgirl

हो जायेगा धीरज रखिये , आपको कैसा हस्ताक्षर चाहिए ? फोटो के साथ जानकारी भी दें 


> nancy ji hamare liye bhi

----------


## hamraaz

कोई  अच्छा फोत्तो लगा दे  दो  प्रेमी का
निचे ये शब्द लिख दे
बेदर्दी

----------


## happykhus

> happykhus जी आप के लिए ...............................................


अति सुन्दर नेंसी जी ,धन्यवाद..

----------


## swami ji

मुझे कूल कालर में  ऐसा हस्ताक्षर बना दीजिये भाई pls ....


स्वामी राजवीर .....

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> कोई  अच्छा फोत्तो लगा दे  दो  प्रेमी का
> निचे ये शब्द लिख दे
> बेदर्दी


Hamraaj जी आप के लिए ...............................................

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> मुझे कूल कालर में  ऐसा हस्ताक्षर बना दीजिये भाई pls ....
> 
> 
> स्वामी राजवीर .....


 आपको पसंद आये तो हस्ताक्षर लगायीगा ....................................स्वा  ी राजवीर जी !!!!!!!!!!! .

----------


## hamraaz

> Hamraaj जी आप के लिए ...............................................


बहुत अच्छा लेकिन कुछ गलती है सुधर के एक दो और बना दो धन्वाद

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> बहुत अच्छा लेकिन कुछ गलती है सुधर के एक दो और बना दो धन्वाद


 मैंने आपसे पहले ही कहा था की आपको कैसा हस्ताक्षर चाहिए यह बता दो, अगर गलतियाँ नजर आ रही हैं तो वो क्या हैं यह बता दो

----------


## swami ji

> आपको पसंद आये तो हस्ताक्षर लगायीगा ....................................स्वा  ी राजवीर जी !!!!!!!!!!! .Attachment 219970





> आपको पसंद आये तो हस्ताक्षर लगायीगा ....................................स्वा  ी राजवीर जी !!!!!!!!!!!Attachment 219971


निन्स्य जी आपका धन्वाद ..पर मेरे हस्ताक्षर  में सिर्फ नाम  और जो कलर  उसे करते हे वो कूल  होवे तो मजा आजाये ,,,pls

आपका दोस्त

राजवीर

----------


## swami ji

> आपको पसंद आये तो हस्ताक्षर लगायीगा ....................................स्वा  ी राजवीर जी !!!!!!!!!!! .Attachment 219970





> आपको पसंद आये तो हस्ताक्षर लगायीगा ....................................स्वा  ी राजवीर जी !!!!!!!!!!!Attachment 219971


निन्स्य जी आपका धन्वाद ..पर मेरे हस्ताक्षर  में सिर्फ नाम  और जो कलर  उसे करते हे वो कूल  होवे तो मजा आजाये ,,,pls

आपका दोस्त

राजवीर

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> निन्स्य जी आपका धन्वाद ..पर मेरे हस्ताक्षर  में सिर्फ नाम  और जो कलर  उसे करते हे वो कूल  होवे तो मजा आजाये ,,,pls
> 
> आपका दोस्त
> 
> राजवीर


 कौनसा कलर चाहिए

----------


## hamraaz

और सब  अच्छा हे बस नाम ....  hamraaz       hamraaj   ...हा एक दो और बना दो

----------


## swami ji

> कौनसा कलर चाहिए


पीछे का ब्रेक ग्राउंड  सिमपल और ठन्डे कलर  में करदो और कोय फोटो नहीं होनी चाहिए ,

सिर्फ बड़े  अक्षर में नाम  होना चाहिए


'' स्वामी राजवीर ''

ऐसे .मुझे माफ़ करना दोस्त  आपको थोडा परेशां कर रहा हु ...

----------


## nancygoodgirl

मेरे हस्ताक्षर  में सिर्फ नाम  और जो कलर  उसे करते हे वो कूल  होवे तो मजा आजाये

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> पीछे का ब्रेक ग्राउंड  सिमपल और ठन्डे कलर  में करदो और कोय फोटो नहीं होनी चाहिए ,
> 
> सिर्फ बड़े  अक्षर में नाम  होना चाहिए
> 
> 
> '' स्वामी राजवीर ''
> 
> ऐसे .मुझे माफ़ करना दोस्त  आपको थोडा परेशां कर रहा हु ...



अब ठीक हैं ????????????????????????????

----------


## swami ji

> मेरे हस्ताक्षर  में सिर्फ नाम  और जो कलर  उसे करते हे वो कूल  होवे तो मजा आजाये


aapke hstakshar ke piche ka brek graund  he vo aacha he  usme jo niche blue vali line likhi he  use mera nam likh do ..aapka dhanvad dost 

soorryyyaapko parshan karta hu

----------


## swami ji

आप  को  बुरा न लगे  तो आप कहा से बनती हो हस्ताक्षर  उसका लिंक मुझे दे सकती हो क्या ,,,
आपकी मरजी दोस्त ,,  मुझे बुरा नहीं लगेगा ,,
राजवीर

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> aapke hstakshar ke piche ka brek graund  he vo aacha he  usme jo niche blue vali line likhi he  use mera nam likh do ..aapka dhanvad dost 
> 
> soorryyyaapko parshan karta hu


......................................

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> आप  को  बुरा न लगे  तो आप कहा से बनती हो हस्ताक्षर  उसका लिंक मुझे दे सकती हो क्या ,,,
> आपकी मरजी दोस्त ,,  मुझे बुरा नहीं लगेगा ,,
> राजवीर


अब ठीक हैं ??????????????

----------


## swami ji

> ......................................Attachment 219989


ये आचा हे  मास मस्त नेन्सी जी ,,,आपको रेपो ऐ आपका अभिवादन करता हु में ....

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> आप  को  बुरा न लगे  तो आप कहा से बनती हो हस्ताक्षर  उसका लिंक मुझे दे सकती हो क्या ,,,
> आपकी मरजी दोस्त ,,  मुझे बुरा नहीं लगेगा ,,
> राजवीर


अब ठीक हैं ?????????????? आप को हस्ताक्षर अच्छा लगा यही मेरे लिए बहुत हैं ...........
 रेपोके लिए शुक्रिया !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## happykhus

> अति सुन्दर नेंसी जी ,धन्यवाद..


 Thanks........................

----------


## nancygoodgirl



----------


## Marcus Fenix

> 


thnx dear,.................लगा लिया है

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> मित्रों कब्रिस्थान का क्या हुआ


ये रहा आपका कब्रिस्थान केसा हे बता देना जी

----------


## mzone420

> ये रहा आपका कब्रिस्थान केसा हे बता देना जी


ओ हो ये तो बड़ा खतरनाक लग रहा है :clap:

----------


## Rajeev

> प्रिय मनोज जी मेरे लिए भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना दे, जिसमे "Bachelor Group" लिखा हो और कोई अच्छा सा विचार जो आपको पता हो  उसमें डाल दीजियेगा |
> धन्यवाद ....................


मेरे हस्ताक्षर की डिमांड अभी तक पूरी नहीं हुई है |

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

ये रहा एक ओर आपका कब्रिस्थान

----------


## hamraaz

मेरे पर भी  ध्यान दी जिए

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

गरीबों की सुनो वो तुम्हारी सुनेगा 
तुम एक हस्ताक्षर दोगे हजारों आपका ऑटो ग्राफ मांगेंगे .....
मनोज सर जी जमाने से कह रहा हूँ आप को पता है क्या बनाना है फिर भी पता नहीं ...............

----------


## sanjubaba07

mere singnature ka kya hua ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??

----------


## Rajeev

> mere singnature ka kya hua ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??





> मेरे पर भी  ध्यान दी जिए


मित्रों थोड़ा सब्र रखे, सब्र का फल मीठा होता है |

----------


## sanjubaba07

> मित्रों थोड़ा सब्र रखे, सब्र का फल मीठा होता है |


 thik hai ji aapka kaha sar aakhon par ..........

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> भाई मुझे भी हस्ताक्षर दे


??????????????????????????????/

----------


## love birds

> ये रहा एक ओर आपका कब्रिस्थान 
> 
> Attachment 220158
> 
> Attachment 220186


अजय भाई आपका इनाम +++++++++++++

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> गरीबों की सुनो वो तुम्हारी सुनेगा 
> तुम एक हस्ताक्षर दोगे हजारों आपका ऑटो ग्राफ मांगेंगे .....
> मनोज सर जी जमाने से कह रहा हूँ आप को पता है क्या बनाना है फिर भी पता नहीं ...............


33

.............?????????????????????

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

नैन्सी जी आपकी आज्ञानुसार 
मुझे कुछ ऐसा हस्ताक्षर बना दीजिये जिसमे मंदिर मस्जिद और गिरिजाघर थोडा थोडा नजर आये
और मैं उनकी तरफ मेरी पीठ हो 
यानी नास्तिक नजर आये
नीचे मेरी यही जो पहले से लिखही लाइन है 


मेरी सभी पोस्ट केवल मेरी निजी राय है इससे किसी का सहमत होना जरूरी नहीं है और इसकी मैं चिंता भी नहीं करता


किसी मस्त कलर में
ये दाल दें तो मजा आ जाए

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> मित्रों थोड़ा सब्र रखे, सब्र का फल मीठा होता है |


 राजीव जी का हस्ताक्षर!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> नैन्सी जी आपकी आज्ञानुसार 
> मुझे कुछ ऐसा हस्ताक्षर बना दीजिये जिसमे मंदिर मस्जिद और गिरिजाघर थोडा थोडा नजर आये
> और मैं उनकी तरफ मेरी पीठ हो 
> यानी नास्तिक नजर आये
> नीचे मेरी यही जो पहले से लिखही लाइन है 
> 
> 
> मेरी सभी पोस्ट केवल मेरी निजी राय है इससे किसी का सहमत होना जरूरी नहीं है और इसकी मैं चिंता भी नहीं करता
> 
> ...




राम  गौतम जी  आपके लिए !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> [
> 
> राम  गौतम जी  आपके लिए !!!!!!!!!!!


शुक्रिया जी अभी लगा कर देखता हूँ

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> शुक्रिया जी अभी लगा कर देखता हूँ


ये इतना छोटा क्यों आ रहा है ये बड़ा कैसे होगा

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> ??????????????????????????????/


 आप के लिए !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> मेरे पर भी  ध्यान दी जिए


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## prakash85

Kya mujhe hastakshar nahin milega nancyji 


> Mujhe bhi hastakshar chahiye achha sa & pyara sa

----------


## NaKShtR

अच्छे अच्छे है मेने तो अपना खुद लगाया है

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> Mujhe bhi hastakshar chahiye achha sa & pyara sa


 आप को कैसा हस्ताक्षर चाहिए ? विस्तृत बताएं !!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> अच्छे अच्छे है मेने तो अपना खुद लगाया है


 अच्छा हैं !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NaKShtR

> अच्छा हैं !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


शुक्रिया ...................dear

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> Kya mujhe hastakshar nahin milega nancyji


 शायद यह आपको पसंद आएगा !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> mere singnature ka kya hua ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??


..................................................

----------


## kajal pandey

*मेरा हस्ताछर कब बनेगा ????????*

----------


## sanjubaba07

> ..................................................


नन्सिजी आपकी बड़ी मेहेरबानी हुयी .. आपका हार्दिक आभार

----------


## NaKShtR

> *मेरा हस्ताछर कब बनेगा ????????*


बनाना होगा जी आपके लिए तो नेन्सी जी plz

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> बनाना होगा जी आपके लिए तो नेन्सी जी plz


 आपका हुक्म सर आंखोपर .......................
हो जायेगा जल्द ही !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> *मेरा हस्ताछर कब बनेगा ????????*


 दिया जी आप के लिए ...........................................

----------


## jaihind20

> *मित्र मेरा भी की देश भक्ति से सम्बंधित एक अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर बना दे आप अपने अनुसार बनाये जिसमे भारतीय झंडा और भारतीय रंग हो और मेरा नाम और भारत का मैप भी हो छोटा सा ......*


??????????????????????????????????

----------


## Rajeev

> प्रिय मनोज जी मेरे लिए भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना दे, जिसमे "Bachelor Group" लिखा हो और कोई अच्छा सा विचार जो आपको पता हो  उसमें डाल दीजियेगा |
> धन्यवाद ....................





> Attachment 221808 राजीव जी का हस्ताक्षर!!!!!!!!!!!!!


बहुत ही अच्छा हस्ताक्षर बनाया है, आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद नैन्सी जी
मगर मैंने ये भी लिखा था की मेरे हस्ताक्षर में "Bachelor Group" का logo हो और उसमे कोई अच्छा सा विचार हो जो विचार आपको अच्छा लगे डाल दीजियेगा |

----------


## 2580rock

भाई आपने मेरा हस्ताछर बनाया था पर मई उसे लगा नहीं पा रहा हूँ  क्योकि ममेरे सेटिंग आप्सन में सिग्नेचर में इमेज अपलोड करने का आप्सन नहीं आ रहा है मई क्या करू 
कृपया मेरी मदद करे

----------


## nancygoodgirl

NANCY......................

----------


## MALLIKA

[QUOTE=nancygoodgirl;530035]मल्लिका जी आप के लिए ...............................................










> 218140



नैंसी डिअर वाकई मस्त साइन बनाया है !
धन्यवाद मित्र !
साइन बनाने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद ++++रेपो के रूप में आपको मिल चुका है !

----------


## nancygoodgirl

NANCY......................

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> नैंसी डिअर वाकई मस्त साइन बनाया है !
> धन्यवाद मित्र !
> साइन बनाने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद ++++रेपो के रूप में आपको मिल चुका है !


धन्यवाद मल्लिकाजी !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MALLIKA

मित्र आपके द्वारा बनाया गया साइन अब मेरे नाम के साथ जुड़ गया है !
इसके लिए आपका तहे दिल से धन्यवाद !
एक रिक्वेस्ट और है आप से
मेरे इस फोटो का साइन बना दीजिये !
और दरबार ए हुस्न की जगह मल्लिका ए हुस्न कर दीजिये !
आपकी मुझ पर कृपा होगी !

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> मित्र आपके द्वारा बनाया गया साइन अब मेरे नाम के साथ जुड़ गया है !
> इसके लिए आपका तहे दिल से धन्यवाद !
> एक रिक्वेस्ट और है आप से
> मेरे इस फोटो का साइन बना दीजिये !
> और दरबार ए हुस्न की जगह मल्लिका ए हुस्न कर दीजिये !
> आपकी मुझ पर कृपा होगी !


 अगर आपको कोई चीज पसंद न आये तो बता दीजिये , आप के पसंद की लगा दूंगी !!

----------


## Rajeev

> बहुत ही अच्छा हस्ताक्षर बनाया है, आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद नैन्सी जी
> मगर मैंने ये भी लिखा था की मेरे हस्ताक्षर में "Bachelor Group" का logo हो और उसमे कोई अच्छा सा विचार हो जो विचार आपको अच्छा लगे डाल दीजियेगा |


नैनसी जी थोड़ा मेरी ओर भी ध्यान दे !

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> नैनसी जी थोड़ा मेरी ओर भी ध्यान दे !


राजिव जी बैचलर ग्रुप का लोगो मेरे पास नहीं हैं वोह मनोज जी ने बनाया हैं और उन्हीके पास हैं , आप उनसे रिक्वेस्ट कीजिये 

आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद मनोज जी!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dark Rider

SOURCE PSD : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/files/logo.psd

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> SOURCE PSD : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/files/logo.psd


आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद मनोज जी!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

नैन्सी जी ज़रा इन फोटो पर नज़र डाले और इन सब को मिला कर एक हस्ताक्षर बना दे 
और हाँ जो ऊपर और निचे नाम और कुछ शब्द लिखे वो ठीक है बस बेस बदलवाना है

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

Triple-S HARYANVI

और न. 1 हरियाणे का न. 1 हरयाणवी 

ऐसे ही उपर निचे रहने देना जैसे अब है

----------


## Rajeev

> राजिव जी बैचलर ग्रुप का लोगो मेरे पास नहीं हैं वोह मनोज जी ने बनाया हैं और उन्हीके पास हैं , आप उनसे रिक्वेस्ट कीजिये 
> 
> Attachment 224721आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद मनोज जी!!!!!!!!





> SOURCE PSD : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/files/logo.psd


आपका फिर से धन्यवाद नैनसी जी हस्ताक्षर बनाने के लिए और मनोज जी का आभार जो आपने मेरे लिए अपने "Bachelor Group" का logo दिया |

----------


## nancygoodgirl

Triple-S HARYANVI जी आप के लिए ...........................................

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> Triple-S HARYANVI जी आप के लिए ...........................................




आपका शुक्रिया अदा करने के लिए मेरे पास शब्द नहीं है .............बस मेरी तरफ से ++1008++ रेपो

----------


## kajal pandey

मनोज जी ??????????????????????/

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> मनोज जी ??????????????????????/




दिया जी मुबारक हो ...............

----------


## kajal pandey

धन्यवाद जी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## MALLIKA

> मनोज जी ??????????????????????/


किसको बुला रही हो मित्र ?
उसको जो , कभी किसी की नहीं सुनता !
सिर्फ अपने मन की करता है !
कमाल का है !

----------


## kajal pandey

मैने हस्चाचार banaey को बोला था उनको ,,,,,,,,,,न जाने कहा है जनाब

----------


## MALLIKA

क्या मैं जान सकती हूँ की कब कहा था !

----------


## Nisha.Patel

कुछ हमारे लिए भी बना दो............................................
:o

----------


## Dark Rider

> कुछ हमारे लिए भी बना दो............................................
> :o


क्या चाहती हो  ?

----------


## sultania

> मैने हस्चाचार banaey को बोला था उनको ,,,,,,,,,,न जाने कहा है जनाब


नियामक साहिबा हस्चाचार नहीं हस्ताक्षर हस्त का आचार ना बनाये

----------


## bhooooljaa

एक हस्ताक्षर मेरे लिये बना दोगे मनोज जी?

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> किसको बुला रही हो मित्र ?
> उसको जो , कभी किसी की नहीं सुनता !
> सिर्फ अपने मन की करता है !
> कमाल का है !


मल्लिका जी क्या यह हस्ताक्षर पसंद आया?

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> क्या चाहती हो  ?


 बहुत दिनों बाद आपकी हरी बत्ती जलती हुयी नजर आयी (ऑन लाइन )
 प्रणाम मनोज जी !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> क्या चाहती हो  ?


कुछ अच्छा सा

----------


## Dark Rider

> बहुत दिनों बाद आपकी हरी बत्ती जलती हुयी नजर आयी (ऑन लाइन )
>  प्रणाम मनोज जी !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!


प्रणाम ...........सब समय की कमी है |

----------


## Dark Rider

> कुछ अच्छा सा


हो जाएगा , अब तो जरूरत आन  पड़ी है |

----------


## MALLIKA

> हो जाएगा , अब तो जरूरत आन  पड़ी है |


मनोज जी आप सच बोल रहे है या निशा जी को भी मिट्ठी गोली बांटी है !

----------


## sanjubaba07

aap ke jaisa signature chahiye 
aap se reqvest hai 
de sakate hai aap ?

----------


## sanjubaba07

> हो जाएगा , अब तो जरूरत आन  पड़ी है |


aap ke jaisa signature chahiye
aap se reqvest hai
de sakate hai aap ?

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> मनोज जी आप सच बोल रहे है या निशा जी को भी मिट्ठी गोली बांटी है !


..........................................

----------


## MALLIKA

> ..........................................



थैंक्स नैंसी डिअर !
आपकी वजह से मेरे साइन को इतनी सुन्दरता मिली !
आपका तहे दिल से आभार !

----------


## nancygoodgirl

आपका स्वागत हैं !!!

----------


## jackxx

*मुझे kingmakerz.tk लिखा हुआ सिंग्नतुरे चाहिए पलेस बना दीजिये*  :bear:

----------


## jackxx

kingmakerz.tk aapke signature टाइप का बनाईये

----------


## 2580rock

भाई मेरी एक फर्म है जिसमे प्रिंटिंग का वर्क होता है 
आपसे अनुरोध है की उसके लिए एक लोगो बना दे प्लीज 
फर्म का नाम है      अमृता प्रिंटर्स     AMRITA PRINTERS

भाई इसीका एक सिग्नेचर भी बना दे मेल में लगाने के लिए 
प्लीज बना देना    मना मत करना      आपकी महान दया होगी

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> मैने हस्चाचार banaey को बोला था उनको ,,,,,,,,,,न जाने कहा है जनाब


 DIYA जी क्या यह हस्ताक्षर पसंद आया?

----------


## nancygoodgirl

सभी सदस्योंकी हस्ताक्षर डिमांड पूरी होगी
मनोज जी काम में व्यस्त हैं , उनका आदेश आतेही सबको हस्ताक्षर प्राप्त हो जायेंगे
 कृपया तब तक सब्र कीजिये ....................
वोह जैसेही फ्री हो जाते हैं आप सब को हस्ताक्षर दे देंगे !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

:group-dance::group-dance:

----------


## Teach Guru

> मुझे kingmakerz.tk लिखा हुआ सिंग्नतुरे चाहिए पलेस बना दीजिये :bear:





> kingmakerz.tk aapke signature टाइप का बनाईये


 *ये तो दूसरी साईट का एड हो गया, यहाँ किसी साईट का एड करना मना है मित्र................क्यों ठीक कहा न मनोज भाई.........*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> *ये तो दूसरी साईट का एड हो गया, यहाँ किसी साईट का एड करना मना है मित्र................क्यों ठीक कहा न मनोज भाई.........*


बिलकुल सही कहा आपने .......................................

----------


## kajal pandey

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपका


आपका स्वागत हैं नियामक जी !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alok75x

Nancy ji mere liye bhi ek hastakshar bana do na plz.

----------


## ATXAMAR

मनोज भाई जी हमारे लिए भी एक हस्ताक्षर  आपकी इचा से....................

----------


## sanjaybaba

मनोज भाई जी हमारे लिए भी एक हस्ताक्षर आपकी इचा से.............

----------


## master0141

Nancy ji सुना है आप हस्ताक्षर बना रहे हो वो भी free
इस महगाई के ज़माने में 
आपको पुण्य तो मिलेगा ही
साथ ही साथ रपो भी मिलेगा 


अब हस्ताक्षर बना रहे ही हो तो कोई
कातिल सा हस्ताक्षर मेरे लिए भी बना दो

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> Nancy ji mere liye bhi ek hastakshar bana do na plz.





> मनोज भाई जी हमारे लिए भी एक हस्ताक्षर  आपकी इचा से....................





> मनोज भाई जी हमारे लिए भी एक हस्ताक्षर आपकी इचा से.............





> Nancy ji सुना है आप हस्ताक्षर बना रहे हो वो भी free
> इस महगाई के ज़माने में 
> आपको पुण्य तो मिलेगा ही
> साथ ही साथ रपो भी मिलेगा 
> 
> 
> अब हस्ताक्षर बना रहे ही हो तो कोई
> कातिल सा हस्ताक्षर मेरे लिए भी बना दो


आप को हस्ताक्षर किस तरह के चाहिए , कौनसे  चित्र  लगाने हैं सब खुलकर बताएं या चित्र पोस्ट करें ..
इससे दुबारा हस्ताक्षर बनाने ( RE EDIT )से मैं बच  सकती हूँ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 2580rock

कृपया मेरी इस पुकार की तरफ भी ध्यान दे प्लीज 



> भाई मेरी एक फर्म है जिसमे प्रिंटिंग का वर्क होता है 
> आपसे अनुरोध है की उसके लिए एक लोगो बना दे प्लीज 
> फर्म का नाम है      अमृता प्रिंटर्स     AMRITA PRINTERS
> 
> भाई इसीका एक सिग्नेचर भी बना दे मेल में लगाने के लिए 
> प्लीज बना देना    मना मत करना      आपकी महान दया होगी

----------


## nitin9935

मनोज जी एक हस्ताक्षर मेरे लिए भी बना दीजिये उसमे ये लिख दीजियेगा  - IF YOU ARE NOT PART OF THE SOLUTION .... YOU ARE THE PROBLEM

----------


## master0141

> आप को हस्ताक्षर किस तरह के चाहिए , कौनसे  चित्र  लगाने हैं सब खुलकर बताएं या चित्र पोस्ट करें ..
> इससे दुबारा हस्ताक्षर बनाने ( RE EDIT )से मैं बच  सकती हूँ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


मेरे हस्ताक्षर में ये फोटो लगा देना
और जहा तक हो सके 480 X 100 साइज़ का बना दे
नाम तो आप लगा ही दोगे | बस इसमें मेरे अवतार की छवि जरुर हो
और इसमें लाइन हो " *मै उस ईश्वर की पूजा करता हु जिसे मुर्ख लोग इंसान कहते है* "
धन्यवाद

----------


## nancygoodgirl

शायद यह आपको पसंद आएगा !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> मेरे हस्ताक्षर में ये फोटो लगा देना
> और जहा तक हो सके 480 X 100 साइज़ का बना दे
> नाम तो आप लगा ही दोगे | बस इसमें मेरे अवतार की छवि जरुर हो
> और इसमें लाइन हो " *मै उस ईश्वर की पूजा करता हु जिसे मुर्ख लोग इंसान कहते है* "
> धन्यवाद

----------


## nancygoodgirl

निशाजी आप को हस्ताक्षर पसंद  आये तो बताना !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bhooooljaa

मेरा नम्बर कब आयेगा?

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> मेरा नम्बर कब आयेगा?


आपका अवतार बदलने के बाद !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dark Rider

> आपका अवतार बदलने के बाद !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


हा हा हा  बच गए आप तो dear यह होगा नही और आपको मेहनत नही करनी होगी |

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> हा हा हा  बच गए आप तो dear यह होगा नही और आपको मेहनत नही करनी होगी |


आप के जव्वाब का इंतजार !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> मनोज जी एक हस्ताक्षर मेरे लिए भी बना दीजिये उसमे ये लिख दीजियेगा  - IF YOU ARE NOT PART OF THE SOLUTION .... YOU ARE THE PROBLEM


Attachment 230119 R u  like this?????????????????

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> कृपया मेरी इस पुकार की तरफ भी ध्यान दे प्लीज


यह तो कमर्शियल आर्टिस्ट ही बना देगा ..........शायद उसके लिए आपको पे भी करना पड़े
 ऍम सॉरी ..................................

----------


## nitin9935

> Attachment 230119 R u  like this?????????????????


धन्यवाद नैंसी  जी इतने अच्छे हस्ताक्षर के लिए

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> धन्यवाद नैंसी  जी इतने अच्छे हस्ताक्षर के लिए


शुक्रिया !!!!!!! आपका स्वागत हैं !!

----------


## bhooooljaa

> आपका अवतार बदलने के बाद !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


फिर तो आप रहने दो नैन्सी जी!!!

----------


## bhooooljaa

> हा हा हा  बच गए आप तो dear यह होगा नही और आपको मेहनत नही करनी होगी |


मनोज जी आप ही बना दो मेरे लिये हस्ताक्षर
अगर आप बनाओ तो उसमे मेरे अवतार वाला फोटो जरुर लगा देना। मुझे पूरी पूरी पूरी उम्मीद है अब आप कोई सर्त नही रखोगे नैन्सी जी की तरह।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी आप ही बना दो मेरे लिये हस्ताक्षर
> अगर आप बनाओ तो उसमे मेरे अवतार वाला फोटो जरुर लगा देना। मुझे पूरी पूरी पूरी उम्मीद है अब आप कोई सर्त नही रखोगे नैन्सी जी की तरह।


मै उससे अलग चलूँगा क्या ..................पहले अवतार .............:)

----------


## bhooooljaa

> मै उससे अलग चलूँगा क्या ..................पहले अवतार .............:)


ठीक है आप भी मत बनाओ........... तेरे दर से निकला बड़ा बेआबरु होके ही ही ही

----------


## NaKShtR

है मृग नयनी , चंचल बाला जरा मेरे हस्ताक्षर की छवि को ग्रहित करके इसे थोडा और सुन्दर बना दो |

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> फिर तो आप रहने दो नैन्सी जी!!!


अरे अच्छे अंकल जी बच्ची को क्यूँ डरा रहे हो ???????
कोई आप की सुन्दारसी तस्वीर लगायीयेना !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> है मृग नयनी , चंचल बाला जरा मेरे हस्ताक्षर की छवि को ग्रहित करके इसे थोडा और सुन्दर बना दो |


 आप इतनी तेज हवा में क्यूँ खड़े हो जनाब ?

----------


## nancygoodgirl

मनोज जी ...............
आप / मैं  या हम हस्ताक्षर बनाते हैं ....
कोई कुछ नहीं बताने का कष्ट नहीं उठाता , उन्हें कैसा हस्ताक्षर चाहिए ......
 बनाने के बाद कुछ सदस्य १०० बदलाव चाहतें हैं ..
कुछ सदस्य पसंद करते हैं पर हस्ताक्षर लगवाते नहीं ...
और बहुत से हस्ताक्षर लगवाते जरुर हैं पर .................
शुक्रिया / धन्यवाद / थैंक्स / या ........  अरे दोस्त !!!!!!!!!!!!!        
दोस्त आपने अपना फर्ज निभाया पर मुझे पसंद आया ऐसा भी नहीं कहता ...............
 मनोज जी सच कहूँ तो मुझे एक  हस्ताक्षर बनाने में कम से कम १ से २ घंटे लगते हैं


आप ही बताये..................... क्या मैं इस सूत्र को आगे बढाने लायक हूँ ????????????
या इस सूत्र से बिदाई के लायक हूँ ..................................................  ...



आप का जवाब आने तक ..........................

----------


## Teach Guru

> मनोज जी ...............
> आप / मैं  या हम हस्ताक्षर बनाते हैं ....
> कोई कुछ नहीं बताने का कष्ट नहीं उठाता , उन्हें कैसा हस्ताक्षर चाहिए ......
>  बनाने के बाद कुछ सदस्य १०० बदलाव चाहतें हैं ..
> कुछ सदस्य पसंद करते हैं पर हस्ताक्षर लगवाते नहीं ...
> और बहुत से हस्ताक्षर लगवाते जरुर हैं पर .................
> शुक्रिया / धन्यवाद / थैंक्स / या ........  अरे दोस्त !!!!!!!!!!!!!        
> दोस्त आपने अपना फर्ज निभाया पर मुझे पसंद आया ऐसा भी नहीं कहता ...............
>  मनोज जी सच कहूँ तो मुझे एक  हस्ताक्षर बनाने में कम से कम १ से २ घंटे लगते हैं
> ...




आपके बिना ये सूत्र अधूरा है ,,,,,,,आपने बहुत मेहनत की है आपका मैं तहे दिल से शुक्रिया करता हूँ...............आपको मैं एक कस्ट दे रहा हूँ वक्त मिले तो मेरे लिए कोई अच्छा सा मस्त सा हस्ताक्षर बनाओ ..........जो मेरे नाम को शूट करे..आपका ये भी मस्त है लेकिन मुझे नया  चाहिए .........रेपो अडवांस में दे रहा हूँ........

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> आपके बिना ये सूत्र अधूरा है ,,,,,,,आपने बहुत मेहनत की है आपका मैं तहे दिल से शुक्रिया करता हूँ...............आपको मैं एक कस्ट दे रहा हूँ वक्त मिले तो मेरे लिए कोई अच्छा सा मस्त सा हस्ताक्षर बनाओ ..........जो मेरे नाम को शूट करे..आपका ये भी मस्त है लेकिन मुझे नया  चाहिए .........रेपो अडवांस में दे रहा हूँ........


आप को हस्ताक्षर मिल जाएगा ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
पर सूत्रधार के जवाब के बाद !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी ...............
> आप / मैं  या हम हस्ताक्षर बनाते हैं ....
> कोई कुछ नहीं बताने का कष्ट नहीं उठाता , उन्हें कैसा हस्ताक्षर चाहिए ......
>  बनाने के बाद कुछ सदस्य १०० बदलाव चाहतें हैं ..
> कुछ सदस्य पसंद करते हैं पर हस्ताक्षर लगवाते नहीं ...
> और बहुत से हस्ताक्षर लगवाते जरुर हैं पर .................
> शुक्रिया / धन्यवाद / थैंक्स / या ........  अरे दोस्त !!!!!!!!!!!!!        
> दोस्त आपने अपना फर्ज निभाया पर मुझे पसंद आया ऐसा भी नहीं कहता ...............
>  मनोज जी सच कहूँ तो मुझे एक  हस्ताक्षर बनाने में कम से कम १ से २ घंटे लगते हैं
> ...



मुझे मेहनत का सब पता है dear ,
इसी लिए तो तुम्हे पूछता रहता हू और हौसला भी देता रहता हू , कोई बात नही ऐसा सोच लिया करो की प्रेक्टिस कर रही हो , 
मै हमेशा की तरह साथ ही हू , अपना काम करो मस्त होकर, चिंता नही  
तुम्हे मेरी और से इतनी मेहनत और लगन के लिए कई बार ++ मिलता रहता है और रहेगा |
कुछ टाइम बाद मै फिर से एक्टिव हो जाऊँगा फिर तुम अकेले नही रहोगी |

----------


## bhooljaaaa

> अरे अच्छे अंकल जी बच्ची को क्यूँ डरा रहे हो ???????
> कोई आप की सुन्दारसी तस्वीर लगायीयेना !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ये तस्वीर मुझे बहुत पसंद है इसलिये तो लगाया हूँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आप को हस्ताक्षर मिल जाएगा ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> पर सूत्रधार के जवाब के बाद !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ओर मेरा क्या होगा ॥

----------


## master0141

> शायद यह आपको पसंद आएगा !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Attachment 229681



मस्त
बहुत ही कातिल है
पर मेरा मुड अभी चेंज है तो इस सेव
कर लिया है वापस मुड में आने पर
लगा उंगा |

----------


## master0141

आपने तो ओरों के हस्ताक्षर बनाये है
और मेरा भी हस्ताक्षर बनाया है तो
मेरी तरफ से आपको ये गिफ्ट

----------


## master0141

और ये भी

----------


## master0141

एक और है

----------


## master0141

एक आखरी पेश करता हु

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> मुझे मेहनत का सब पता है dear ,
> इसी लिए तो तुम्हे पूछता रहता हू और हौसला भी देता रहता हू , कोई बात नही ऐसा सोच लिया करो की प्रेक्टिस कर रही हो , 
> मै हमेशा की तरह साथ ही हू , अपना काम करो मस्त होकर, चिंता नही  
> तुम्हे मेरी और से इतनी मेहनत और लगन के लिए कई बार ++ मिलता रहता है और रहेगा |
> कुछ टाइम बाद मै फिर से एक्टिव हो जाऊँगा फिर तुम अकेले नही रहोगी |


धन्यवाद मनोज जी
आपके जवाब में नयी चेतना हैं ............
नए जोश से अब काम होगा
शुक्रिया !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> एक और है


शुक्रिया !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 मास्टर ०१४१...................
इसकी PSD मिल सकती हैं?

----------


## bhooooljaa

> धन्यवाद मनोज जी
> आपके जवाब में नयी चेतना हैं ............
> नए जोश से अब काम होगा
> शुक्रिया !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


नई चेतना के साथ अब मेरा हस्ताक्षर भी बन जायेगा

----------


## Rajeev

> मुझे मेहनत का सब पता है dear ,
> इसी लिए तो तुम्हे पूछता रहता हू और हौसला भी देता रहता हू , कोई बात नही ऐसा सोच लिया करो की प्रेक्टिस कर रही हो , 
> मै हमेशा की तरह साथ ही हू , अपना काम करो मस्त होकर, चिंता नही  
> तुम्हे मेरी और से इतनी मेहनत और लगन के लिए कई बार ++ मिलता रहता है और रहेगा |
> कुछ टाइम बाद मै फिर से एक्टिव हो जाऊँगा फिर तुम अकेले नही रहोगी |


यही तो हम मित्रगण चाहते है की आप फिर से सक्रिय (एक्टिव) हो जाओ |
कब से आप फिर से फोरम पर सक्रिय (एक्टिव) होगे एक समय ही बता दीजिए |

----------


## master0141

> शुक्रिया !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
>  मास्टर ०१४१...................
> इसकी PSD मिल सकती हैं?


आपका मेल एड्रेस पता नहीं था
वरना सेंड कर देता

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> ओर मेरा क्या होगा ॥


यह अंदाज़ आपको पसंद आएगा !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Teach Guru

> आपके बिना ये सूत्र अधूरा है ,,,,,,,आपने बहुत मेहनत की है आपका मैं तहे दिल से शुक्रिया करता हूँ...............आपको मैं एक कस्ट दे रहा हूँ वक्त मिले तो मेरे लिए कोई अच्छा सा मस्त सा हस्ताक्षर बनाओ ..........जो मेरे नाम को शूट करे..आपका ये भी मस्त है लेकिन मुझे नया  चाहिए .........रेपो अडवांस में दे रहा हूँ........





> आप को हस्ताक्षर मिल जाएगा ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> पर सूत्रधार के जवाब के बाद !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






> मुझे मेहनत का सब पता है dear ,
> इसी लिए तो तुम्हे पूछता रहता हू और हौसला भी देता रहता हू , कोई बात नही ऐसा सोच लिया करो की प्रेक्टिस कर रही हो , 
> मै हमेशा की तरह साथ ही हू , अपना काम करो मस्त होकर, चिंता नही  
> तुम्हे मेरी और से इतनी मेहनत और लगन के लिए कई बार ++ मिलता रहता है और रहेगा |
> कुछ टाइम बाद मै फिर से एक्टिव हो जाऊँगा फिर तुम अकेले नही रहोगी |




*नेन्सी जी आपको सूत्रधार ने जवाब दे दिया है अब तो मेरे हस्ताक्षर के बारे में सोचो.......हस्ताक्षर में ये जरुर होना चाहिए...... 

 -:- Perfect Teacher Of Forum -:-*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

अंकल जी बच्ची को क्यूँ डरा रहे हो ???????


> ये तस्वीर मुझे बहुत पसंद है इसलिये तो लगाया हूँ

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> *नेन्सी जी आपको सूत्रधार ने जवाब दे दिया है अब तो मेरे हस्ताक्षर के बारे में सोचो.......हस्ताक्षर में ये जरुर होना चाहिए...... 
> 
>  -:- Perfect Teacher Of Forum -:-*


अभी आपका ही नंबर आने वाला हैं ............आप कुछ अपनी पसंद के चित्र  PM करे तो आसानी होगी हस्ताक्षर बनाने में !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Attachment 231749
> यह अंदाज़ आपको पसंद आएगा !!!!!!!!!!!!


जी बसChandrshekhar को  चाँद दानापुर कर दे ....धन्यवाद, ओर चाँद का चित्र डाल दे

----------


## master0141

> *नेन्सी जी आपको सूत्रधार ने जवाब दे दिया है अब तो मेरे हस्ताक्षर के बारे में सोचो.......हस्ताक्षर में ये जरुर होना चाहिए...... 
> 
>  -:- Perfect Teacher Of Forum -:-*


क्या में Try करू ??

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> जी बसChandrshekhar को  चाँद दानापुर कर दे ....धन्यवाद, ओर चाँद का चित्र डाल दे


ओके जी हो जाएगा !!!!!!!!!!!!.............................मगर यह तो आप को पहले कहना चाहिए था  
खैर ....... अब चाँद दानापुर का स्पेलिंग सेंड कीजिये . मैं गलती  करने  से  बच सकूँ

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> क्या में Try करू ??


क्यूँ नहीं ??????????????????????

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ओके जी हो जाएगा !!!!!!!!!!!!.............................मगर यह तो आप को पहले कहना चाहिए था  
> खैर ....... अब चाँद दानापुर का स्पेलिंग सेंड कीजिये . मैं गलती  करने  से  बच सकूँ


गलती हो गयी जी,,,chand danapur हिन्दी मैं लिख देगी तो ज्यादा मजा आयेगा, इस तरह से चाँद दानापुर

----------


## master0141

> क्यूँ नहीं ??????????????????????


बस दस मिनट रुको

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> क्या में Try करू ??


 

अरे भाई      मास्टर कभी रोता हैं क्या ??????????
अगर रोता भी हैं तो दिखाता हैं क्या ????????????
 आप एक नेक इंसान हो ......... दुःख तो मानव-योनी  के लिए प्रभु ने लिखा ही हैं 
मगर अपने दुःख को भुलाकर जो दुसरोंको सुख दे वही इंसान कहालानेका हकदार हैं !!!!!!!!!!!!  
GOD सब ठीक कर देगा !!!!!!!!

----------


## satbeer

मनोज भाई अपनी पसंद से एक अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर मेरे लिये बना दीजिये

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> बस दस मिनट रुको


 आप रावण के भाई हो ??????????




(मजाक )

----------


## master0141

लो ये तैयार है
मेरे तरफ से तो अगर कोई mistake हो तो बता देना

----------


## master0141

> आप रावण के भाई हो ??????????
> 
> (मजाक )



अरे नहीं नहीं nancygoodgirl ji
में तो एक सीधा साधा व्यक्ति हु |

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> गलती हो गयी जी,,,chand danapur हिन्दी मैं लिख देगी तो ज्यादा मजा आयेगा, इस तरह से चाँद दानापुर



अरे सर आप बड़ें है  .... मैंने  आपसे अगर गलत बात की होगी तो  ...... माफ़ कर दीजिये 
 हस्ताक्षर हो  गया हैं देख लिजियें !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मेरा सिग्नेचर इतना छोटा क्यों है ....

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> *नेन्सी जी आपको सूत्रधार ने जवाब दे दिया है अब तो मेरे हस्ताक्षर के बारे में सोचो.......हस्ताक्षर में ये जरुर होना चाहिए...... 
> 
>  -:- Perfect Teacher Of Forum -:-*


अब ठीक हैं ???????????????????????

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नेनसी जी का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद, अपना काफी कीमती समय देने के लिये

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> नेनसी जी का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद, अपना काफी कीमती समय देने के लिये


आपकी इस प्रतिक्रियांसे   मेरी  मेहनत सफल हो गयी !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 आपका शुक्रिया !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nancygoodgirl

कृष जी के पुनरागमन के लिए !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Teach Guru

> लो ये तैयार हैमेरे तरफ से तो अगर कोई mistake हो तो बता देना





> अब ठीक हैं ???????????????????????


 आप दोनों का धन्यवाद .........रोजाना बदल-बदल के लगा लूँगा

----------


## Devil khan

> आप दोनों का धन्यवाद .........रोजाना बदल-बदल के लगा लूँगा



भाई आप् का नया अवतार एक् दम  फाडू है .............बहुत बढ़िया 

नैन्सी जी हमारे ऊपर नजरे इनायत कब करेंगी

----------


## Teach Guru

> भाई आप् का नया अवतार एक् दम  फाडू है .............बहुत बढ़िया नैन्सी जी हमारे ऊपर नजरे इनायत कब करेंगी


 *भाई ऐसा क्या है अवतार में सिर्फ TG ही तो लिखा हुआ है........*

----------


## Krish13

> Attachment 231941Attachment 231940
> 
> 
> 
> कृष जी के पुनरागमन के लिए !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 नैन्सी जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
वाकई आप बहुत मेहनत करती हो और ऐसा हस्ताक्षर बनाकर लाती हो जो सबको एक ही नजर मे पसंद आ जाता है
आपकी इस मेहनत और लगन के लिये मे सल्यूट करता हूँ आपको॥

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> Attachment 229748Attachment 229749
>  निशाजी आप को हस्ताक्षर पसंद  आये तो बताना !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


शुक्रिया जी .....आपका 
धन्यवाद ........

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> नैन्सी जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
> वाकई आप बहुत मेहनत करती हो और ऐसा हस्ताक्षर बनाकर लाती हो जो सबको एक ही नजर मे पसंद आ जाता है
> आपकी इस मेहनत और लगन के लिये मे सल्यूट करता हूँ आपको॥





> शुक्रिया जी .....आपका 
> धन्यवाद ........



आपका स्वागत हैं हमेशा !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Devil khan

> *भाई ऐसा क्या है अवतार में सिर्फ TG ही तो लिखा हुआ है........*



मित्र मेरा मतलब हस्ताक्षर से था

----------


## a_kela

कृपया मुझे भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना कर देने का कष्ट करे 
मे जरा शायरना शौक का इंसान हु और साथ मे एकांत प्रिय हु तो कृपया मेरे हस्ताक्षर मे एक कलम बनी हो और 

जिधर जाते हैं सब ,उधर जाना अच्छा नही लगता... मुझे सीधे रास्तों का सफर अच्छा नही लगता


यह पंक्तिया डाल कर कुछ हलके रंगों का इस्तेमाल करते हुए  
अकेलेपन की कोई प्रस्तुति देते हुए एक हस्ताक्षर बना देवे

----------


## nancygoodgirl

क्या अप कुछ चित्र भेज सकतें हो ..........जो आपाके जाने पहचाने हों 


> कृपया मुझे भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना कर देने का कष्ट करे 
> मे जरा शायरना शौक का इंसान हु और साथ मे एकांत प्रिय हु तो कृपया मेरे हस्ताक्षर मे एक कलम बनी हो और 
> 
> जिधर जाते हैं सब ,उधर जाना अच्छा नही लगता... मुझे सीधे रास्तों का सफर अच्छा नही लगता
> 
> 
> यह पंक्तिया डाल कर कुछ हलके रंगों का इस्तेमाल करते हुए  
> अकेलेपन की कोई प्रस्तुति देते हुए एक हस्ताक्षर बना देवे

----------


## sweetdream578

भैया मेरा भी हस्ताषर बना दीजिए और कुछ मस्त और हॉट सा  लिख दीजिएगा 
sweetdream

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> कृपया मुझे भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना कर देने का कष्ट करे 
> मे जरा शायरना शौक का इंसान हु और साथ मे एकांत प्रिय हु तो कृपया मेरे हस्ताक्षर मे एक कलम बनी हो और 
> 
> जिधर जाते हैं सब ,उधर जाना अच्छा नही लगता... मुझे सीधे रास्तों का सफर अच्छा नही लगता
> 
> 
> यह पंक्तिया डाल कर कुछ हलके रंगों का इस्तेमाल करते हुए  
> अकेलेपन की कोई प्रस्तुति देते हुए एक हस्ताक्षर बना देवे


अकेला जी ............... यह रहा आपका तनहां सफ़र !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## master0141

Nancy Good Girl क्या आप मुझे एक बात बतायेंगी |
ये हस्ताक्षर कोन से सॉफ्टवेर में बनती हो

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> Nancy Good Girl क्या आप मुझे एक बात बतायेंगी |
> ये हस्ताक्षर कोन से सॉफ्टवेर में बनती हो


 Adobe Photoshop CS 2

----------


## a_kela

> अकेला जी ............... यह रहा आपका तनहां सफ़र !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Attachment 232815


नान्सी जी  धन्यवाद आपने मेरे लिए हस्ताक्षर बनाये कृपया उसमे उपस्थित उस फटी जींद वाले आदमी के बजाय किसी और फोटो को डाले मे फोट ढूढ़ के दे रहा हु

----------


## a_kela

> नान्सी जी  धन्यवाद आपने मेरे लिए हस्ताक्षर बनाये कृपया उसमे उपस्थित उस फटी जींद वाले आदमी के बजाय किसी और फोटो को डाले मे फोट ढूढ़ के दे रहा हु


*रहने दीजिये बस आप उस फटी जींस वाले को हटा दीजिये बाकी सब बहुत बहुत ही आकर्षक है*

----------


## veerudon

bhai logo mere liye bhi ek bna do jo accha lge lik dena 
nam ke anurup

----------


## veerudon

bhai logo mere liye bhi ek bna do jo accha lge lik dena 
nam ke anurup

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> *रहने दीजिये बस आप उस फटी जींस वाले को हटा दीजिये बाकी सब बहुत बहुत ही आकर्षक है*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> *रहने दीजिये बस आप उस फटी जींस वाले को हटा दीजिये बाकी सब बहुत बहुत ही आकर्षक है*


 अकेला जी मने आप से पहले कहा था आप की पसंदीदा फोटो दीजियें  .............. अगर दी होती तो मैं .................. बेहतर बना देती

----------


## nancygoodgirl

[QUOTE=a_kela;581633] ..................  [/SIZE][/COLOR]

----------


## a_kela

> अकेला जी मने आप से पहले कहा था आप की पसंदीदा फोटो दीजियें  .............. अगर दी होती तो मैं .................. बेहतर बना देती


आप बहुत ही अच्छी और सहयोगी है मै कुछ चित्र दे रहा हु कृपया उनके साथ प्रयोग करे आपका आभारी रहूँगा

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

राजिव जी यह केसा हे बता देना

----------


## Mnu ji

> राजिव जी यह केसा हे बता देना


bhai mere liye bhi  kuch bna do

----------


## manojj

मेरे लिए भी हस्ताक्षर बना दे सैक्सी सा । MANOJ

----------


## anoop_address

मित्र मेरे लिए भी १ हस्ताक्सर बनाने की कृपा करें 
मैं अपने हस्ताक्षर में _life  is  beautifull_  लिखना चाहता हूँ 1 बढ़िया सी  फॉण्ट  में  फोटो भी अपलोअड कर रहा हूँ धन्यवाद

----------


## jai 123

मित्रो सभी के हस्ताक्षर कही फोरम कि गति को तो बाधित नही कर देगे

----------


## saam

*NANCYजी मेरे लिए भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना दीजिए....
*
We have to be in the system 
we change the system.

----------


## saam

*और NANCY जी हो सके तो मुझे PSD फाइल भी देना....*

----------


## a_kela

[QUOTE=nancygoodgirl;581777]Attachment 232987Attachment 232963


> ..................  [/SIZE][/COLOR]



*
नेंसी जी आपने जो दस्तखत दिए थे वह जरा छोटे हो गए है और साथ मे आपने वह चित्र भी प्रयोग मे नहीं लाये कृपया वह दस्तखत बना देवे नेंसी जी आप उस दस्तखत को बड़ा कर देवे तो वह आकर्षक लगेगा 

धन्यवाद*

----------


## a_kela

[QUOTE=a_kela;586710]


> Attachment 232987Attachment 232963
> 
> 
> *
> नेंसी जी आपने जो दस्तखत दिए थे वह जरा छोटे हो गए है और साथ मे आपने वह चित्र भी प्रयोग मे नहीं लाये कृपया वह दस्तखत बना देवे नेंसी जी आप उस दस्तखत को बड़ा कर देवे तो वह आकर्षक लगेगा 
> 
> धन्यवाद*


*
नेंसी जी मदद*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

[QUOTE=a_kela;587418]


> *
> नेंसी जी मदद*


हस्ताक्षर सही साइज़ में  हैं .......लगाया ठीक तरीकेसे नहीं हैं ............
आप सुत्रमें दिए गए आपके हस्ताक्षर पर राईट क्लिक करें ...... कॉपी इमेज लोकेशन ....... सेट्टिंग में जाकर हस्ताक्षर सम्पादित करे  यहाँ क्लिक करें ......
वहां URL पर लिंक पेस्ट करके सेव करें .............. हो जाए गा !!

----------


## DIWANA DON

*हस्तक्षर तो मैं चाहता हूँ.कोई मुझे भी बनाकर दे तो अच्छा लगेगा.*

----------


## Shamit

Nancy Good Girl आप मुझे ये हस्ताक्षर banane ka tarika बतायेंगी |
Plz Is Ka Tutorial Ho sake to bta de jis se sabhi apne pasand ka bna sake...

----------


## delhidevil

एक हस्ताक्षर मेरा भी बना दीजिये .................

----------


## a_kela

> Nancy Good Girl आप मुझे ये हस्ताक्षर banane ka tarika बतायेंगी |
> Plz Is Ka Tutorial Ho sake to bta de jis se sabhi apne pasand ka bna sake...


शमित जी इसका टुटोरियल  नहीं होता नेंसी जी ने फोटो शाप से खूब मेहनत करके इसे बनाया है इसे आप फोटोशाप मई जाकर अपने स्वयम के अनुभव से बना सकते है 

और एक बात का ख्याल रखे यहाँ फोरम मे केवल हिंदी का प्रयोग करे पश्चिमी लिपि का प्रयोग वर्जित है

----------


## jaihind20

> *मित्र मेरा भी की देश भक्ति से सम्बंधित एक अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर बना दे आप अपने अनुसार बनाये जिसमे भारतीय झंडा और भारतीय रंग हो और मेरा नाम और भारत का मैप भी हो छोटा सा ......*


??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????? :BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:

----------


## loverboy.10

हस्तक्षर तो मैं चाहता हूँ.कोई मुझे भी बनाकर दे तो अच्छा लगेगा.

----------


## ATXAMAR

डार्क जी हमारे लिए भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना दे तो आपकी बड़ी कृपा होगी ....पुन कहने की आब्स्य्कता न पद................

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????? :BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:




जयहिंद ................................................

----------


## sweetdream578

सर जी मेरे अनुरोध पे आपने ध्यान नहीं दिया कृपया मेरे लिए भी इक हस्ताक्षर बना दीजिए 
धन्यावाद:nasrudin:

----------


## bhooooljaa

> Attachment 231753अंकल जी बच्ची को क्यूँ डरा रहे हो ???????


आपने अच्छा हस्ताक्षर बनाया है ऐसे वैसे कैसे कैसे आप को धन्यवाद बोलूँ

----------


## Krish13

> आपने अच्छा हस्ताक्षर बनाया है ऐसे वैसे कैसे कैसे आप को धन्यवाद बोलूँ


 *यूँ तन्हाइयो मेँ ना वक्त बिताया करो

कभी कभी महफिलो मेँ भी आया करो।
क्या हुआ जो टूट गये सामने के चार दांत
फिर भी मुँह खोल के मुस्कुराया करो॥
*

----------


## sushilnkt

> *यूँ तन्हाइयो मेँ ना वक्त बिताया करो
> 
> कभी कभी महफिलो मेँ भी आया करो।
> क्या हुआ जो टूट गये सामने के चार दांत
> फिर भी मुँह खोल के मुस्कुराया करो॥
> *


क्यूँ डरा रहे हो

----------


## Teach Guru

> *यूँ तन्हाइयो मेँ ना वक्त बिताया करो
> 
> कभी कभी महफिलो मेँ भी आया करो।
> क्या हुआ जो टूट गये सामने के चार दांत
> फिर भी मुँह खोल के मुस्कुराया करो॥
> *




*क्या बात कही है मित्र.......*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

[QUOTE=a_kela;587418]


> *
> नेंसी जी मदद*


अकेला जी ............................. नया हस्ताक्षर .................

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> मित्र मेरे लिए भी १ हस्ताक्सर बनाने की कृपा करें 
> मैं अपने हस्ताक्षर में _life  is  beautifull_  लिखना चाहता हूँ 1 बढ़िया सी  फॉण्ट  में  फोटो भी अपलोअड कर रहा हूँ धन्यवाद  
> Attachment 233441


अनूप जी आप के लिए

----------


## anoop_address

धन्यवाद्द!!!!!!!!! 




> अनूप जी आप के लिए

----------


## Romia

mujhe हस्ताक्षर  banwana hai                                         usme ye likh de                        whatever you think think the oposite

----------


## DIWANA DON

*मुझे  हस्ताक्षर बनाना नहीं आया.मेरी सहायता करो. प्लीज*

----------


## Teach Guru

> अनूप जी आप के लिए



नेन्सी जी आपका ये हस्ताक्षर जबरदस्त है...........

----------


## anoop_address

नैन्सी जी जब मैं ये फोटो अपलोड करने की कोशिश कर रहा हूँ तो ये invalid फाइल बता रहा है ??

----------


## anoop_address

धन्यवाद मित्र पर ये विधिवत माध्यम से अपलोड नहीं हो रहा 




> नेन्सी जी आपका ये हस्ताक्षर जबरदस्त है...........

----------


## anoop_address

व्व्व्वूऊऊहूऊओ हो गया जी हो गया जी हो
थंकू थंकू मेमसाब थंकू :clap::clap::o

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> नेन्सी जी आपका ये हस्ताक्षर जबरदस्त है...........


आपका बहुत शुक्रिया !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## a_kela

[QUOTE=nancygoodgirl;600308]


> Attachment 237242अकेला जी ............................. नया हस्ताक्षर .................


*नेंसी जी आपने नए दस्तखत बनाये उसके लिए धन्यवाद 
पर उसमे कलम और बाकी सभी  रंग और सारी सेट्टिंग अच्छी थी यदि आपको बुरा न लगे तो मेरे द्वारा दिए गए तीनो चित्र को पुराने वाले (जिसे मै प्रयोग कर रहा हु  मे प्रयोग करके मेरे मनपसंद दस्तखत बनाने का कष्ट करे 

असुविधा के लिए माफ़ करे  
*

----------


## Dark Rider

नेंसी dear अक्स जी के लिए कुछ बनाइये न मेरी दिली इच्छा है उनके हस्ताक्षर की

----------


## hardeepmaan

*Dark Rider मुझे भी कोई अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर उपलब्ध करवाए धन्वाद*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> नेंसी dear अक्स जी के लिए कुछ बनाइये न मेरी दिली इच्छा है उनके हस्ताक्षर की


 हो जाएगा जी अक्स जी का हस्ताक्षर !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## prince of meerut

मुझे भी हस्ताक्षर बनवाना है 
कोई है फ्री जो मेरा भी बना सके 
बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

...........

----------


## ajay jangra

मेरे हस्ताक्षर में फोटो नहीं दिख रही है मित्र!कृपया मेरी मदद करें

----------


## The Master

> मेरे हस्ताक्षर में फोटो नहीं दिख रही है मित्र!कृपया मेरी मदद करें



प्रिय मित्र अजय जी नए नियमानुसार ये सुविधा अब कास्य सदस्य बनने पर हि मिलती है ।


अधिक जानकारि के लिये यहा पर देखिए ।


धन्यवाद ।

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*कोई मेरे लिये भी एक बडीया सा हस्ताक्षर बना सकता हे क्या
बनाने से पहले मुझसे पुछ जरुर ले*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *कोई मेरे लिये भी एक बडीया सा हस्ताक्षर बना सकता हे क्या
> बनाने से पहले मुझसे पुछ जरुर ले*





भाई आप ये क्या कह रहे हो आप तो खुद दूसरों को हस्ताक्षर बना कर देते हो...............क्यों मजाक कर रहे हो..........

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> भाई आप ये क्या कह रहे हो आप तो खुद दूसरों को हस्ताक्षर बना कर देते हो...............क्यों मजाक कर रहे हो..........


*नाई को कभी खुद की कटिग करते देखा हे क्या आपने शायद नही 
मेरा जवाब आपको समझ आ गया होगा जी*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *नाई को कभी खुद की कटिग करते देखा हे क्या आपने शायद नही 
> मेरा जवाब आपको समझ आ गया होगा जी*


ठीक है भाई समझ आ गया ,............वैसे आप अपने हस्ताक्षर में क्या चाहते है,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ठीक है भाई समझ आ गया ,............वैसे आप अपने हस्ताक्षर में क्या चाहते है,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


*बाद मे बताउगा अभी घर जाने का समय हो गया हे गुड नाईट*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *बाद मे बताउगा अभी घर जाने का समय हो गया हे गुड नाईट*


ठीक है भाई ..........गुड नाईट

----------


## nancygoodgirl

नमस्कार दोस्तों , फिर एक बार इस सूत्र को गति देने का विचार हैं |
अब नियमों में बदलाव भी आया हैं ,
कांस्य सदस्य , रजत सदस्य ,स्वर्ण सदस्य ,हीरक सदस्य  और फोरम गौरव आदि सदस्य  ही हस्ताक्षर लगा सकते हैं |
जो सदस्य हस्ताक्षर बनवाना चाहता  हैं , वह पूरी जानकारी ,आवश्यक फोटो , लिखित मैटर , एकसाथ ही दें |
एक बार हस्ताक्षर बन जाने के बाद ,और सदस्यके आग्रह पर छोटेसे बदलाव ,{जैसे स्पेलिंग मिस्टेक ,या अन्य } सिर्फ एक बार ही किये जायेंगे |
हस्ताक्षर के लिए सन्देश न भेजिए ,सुत्रमें ही पोस्ट करें |
हस्ताक्षर पूरा हो जाने पर सुत्रमें लगा दिया जायेगा |
...........नान्सी

----------


## King_khan

> नमस्कार दोस्तों , फिर एक बार इस सूत्र को गति देने का विचार हैं |
> अब नियमों में बदलाव भी आया हैं ,
> कांस्य सदस्य , रजत सदस्य ,स्वर्ण सदस्य ,हीरक सदस्य  और फोरम गौरव आदि सदस्य  ही हस्ताक्षर लगा सकते हैं |
> जो सदस्य हस्ताक्षर बनवाना चाहता  हैं , वह पूरी जानकारी ,आवश्यक फोटो , लिखित मैटर , एकसाथ ही दें |
> एक बार हस्ताक्षर बन जाने के बाद ,और सदस्यके आग्रह पर छोटेसे बदलाव ,{जैसे स्पेलिंग मिस्टेक ,या अन्य } सिर्फ एक बार ही किये जायेंगे |
> हस्ताक्षर के लिए सन्देश न भेजिए ,सुत्रमें ही पोस्ट करें |
> हस्ताक्षर पूरा हो जाने पर सुत्रमें लगा दिया जायेगा |
> ...........नान्सी


तब तो ये हमारे जैसे तुच्छ सदस्य के लिए इस सूत्र मे आने का कोई महत्व नही है |

----------


## Teach Guru

> तब तो ये हमारे जैसे तुच्छ सदस्य के लिए इस सूत्र मे आने का कोई महत्व नही है |


*नहीं खान साहब कर्मठ सदस्य भी हस्ताक्षर लगा सकते है मैंने लगाया है ना ............*

----------


## saam

> नमस्कार दोस्तों , फिर एक बार इस सूत्र को गति देने का विचार हैं |
> अब नियमों में बदलाव भी आया हैं ,
> कांस्य सदस्य , रजत सदस्य ,स्वर्ण सदस्य ,हीरक सदस्य  और फोरम गौरव आदि सदस्य  ही हस्ताक्षर लगा सकते हैं |
> जो सदस्य हस्ताक्षर बनवाना चाहता  हैं , वह पूरी जानकारी ,आवश्यक फोटो , लिखित मैटर , एकसाथ ही दें |
> एक बार हस्ताक्षर बन जाने के बाद ,और सदस्यके आग्रह पर छोटेसे बदलाव ,{जैसे स्पेलिंग मिस्टेक ,या अन्य } सिर्फ एक बार ही किये जायेंगे |
> हस्ताक्षर के लिए सन्देश न भेजिए ,सुत्रमें ही पोस्ट करें |
> हस्ताक्षर पूरा हो जाने पर सुत्रमें लगा दिया जायेगा |
> ...........नान्सी




*तो मुझसे ही शुरू क्यों नाही करते नेन्सी जी....
मेरे हस्ताक्षर में जो लिखा हे मुझे वही लिखा हुआ हस्ताक्षर चाहिए बस आपको जो ठीक लगे वो फोटो डाल दे....
मेने इससे पहेले भी एक रिक्वेस्ट की थी पर शायद आपने देखि नाही....*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> *तो मुझसे ही शुरू क्यों नाही करते नेन्सी जी....
> मेरे हस्ताक्षर में जो लिखा हे मुझे वही लिखा हुआ हस्ताक्षर चाहिए बस आपको जो ठीक लगे वो फोटो डाल दे....
> मेने इससे पहेले भी एक रिक्वेस्ट की थी पर शायद आपने देखि नाही....*


क्यूँ नहीं ???????
अन्य फोटो अगर लगाने हैं ,तो वह भी दीजिये |

----------


## saam

> क्यूँ नहीं ???????
> अन्य फोटो अगर लगाने हैं ,तो वह भी दीजिये |




*वही तो तकलीफ हे कोनसा फोटो लगाऊ वो ही समझ नाही आ रहा....
मेरी लिखी हुई लाइन के लिए मुझे ये फोटो कुछ सही लगा तो मेने लगा दिया....
आप को ये लाइन के लीये जो फोटो ठीक लगे लगा दीजिए....*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> तब तो ये हमारे जैसे तुच्छ सदस्य के लिए इस सूत्र मे आने का कोई महत्व नही है |


खान साहब आपका शानदार  हस्ताक्षर इसी सूत्र में पहले से ही हैं ,आप चिंता न कीजिये !

----------


## Teach Guru

> :group-dance:..........central 14..................central 41


राजवीर भाई ये जश्न किस खुशी में......

----------


## swami ji

> राजवीर भाई ये जश्न किस खुशी में......


*दादा जी ,,,,ख़ुशी के नहीं हे ,,,,,,,समाज ने वाले समाज जायेगे ये क्या हे ,,,,,कोड वड भाषा हे ,,, हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा ha*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *दादा जी ,,,,ख़ुशी के नहीं हे ,,,,,,,समझ ने वाल समझ जायेगे ये क्या हे ,,,,,कोडवर्ड भाषा हे ,,, हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा ha*


क्या बात आपका हस्ताक्षर नही बना क्या यहाँ......

----------


## swami ji

> क्या बात आपका हस्ताक्षर नही बना क्या यहाँ......


*............ में जाये हस्तक्षर  दोस्त हमें नही चाहिए ,,,,,,दोस्त ,,,*

----------


## Lovely.indian

_मतलब हस्ताक्षर लगाने के लिए अभी मेहनत करनी पड़ेगी
 नहीं?_

----------


## Dark Rider

सभी को फिर से हस्ताक्षर शुरू होने पर बधाई हो ||

----------


## Lovely.indian

मेरे को अपने नाम के अनुरूप एक हस्ताक्षर की जरूरत है जी, मदद करें

----------


## Lovely.indian

> मेरे को अपने नाम के अनुरूप एक हस्ताक्षर की जरूरत है जी, मदद करें


बिनती पर गौर की जाये जी

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र क्या मुझे भी कोई हस्ताश्रर मिल सकता है

----------


## Lovely.indian

> मेरे को अपने नाम के अनुरूप एक हस्ताक्षर की जरूरत है जी, मदद करें





> बिनती पर गौर की जाये जी


प्रिये सूत्र धारक, मेहरबानी करके मेरी इस बिनती पर गौर की जाये, मेरे सूत्र में जियादा उत्पात सा न हो, कूल सा हो, किरपा करके तिरंगा जरुर लगा देना मित्र

----------


## Teach Guru

अरे भाई कोई तो इनकी पुकार सुन लो..

----------


## RANAJI1982

> अरे भाई कोई तो इनकी पुकार सुन लो..


मित्र अब तुम ही बता भी दो भाई

----------


## Lovely.indian

> अरे भाई कोई तो इनकी पुकार सुन लो..


सिफारश के लिए शुक्रिया ji

----------


## RANAJI1982

देख लो मित्र देख लो , मै भी वो ही देख रहा था जो आप देख रहे थे

----------


## RANAJI1982

क्यो गुरूजी क्या आप ने अपना भी तो किसी तरह से बनाया होगा ना भाई

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र मंटू जी यहां पर हूं आ रहे हो क्या मित्र

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मुझे भी कोई अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर उपलब्ध करवाए धन्वाद*

----------


## Lovely.indian

> मेरे को अपने नाम के अनुरूप एक हस्ताक्षर की जरूरत है जी, मदद करें





> बिनती पर गौर की जाये जी





> प्रिये सूत्र धारक, मेहरबानी करके मेरी इस बिनती पर गौर की जाये, मेरे सूत्र में जियादा उत्पात सा न हो, कूल सा हो, किरपा करके तिरंगा जरुर लगा देना मित्र





> अरे भाई कोई तो इनकी पुकार सुन लो..





> सिफारश के लिए शुक्रिया ji


कुछ करो मित्रवर

----------


## Krish13

चित्र वाले हस्ताक्षर की डिमांड करना कोई बुरी बात नही है सब कर सकते है
लेकिन नये नियम के अनुसार चित्र वाले हस्ताक्षर लगाने के लिये कांस्य सदस्य की उपाधी प्राप्त करना अनिवार्य है और इसके लिये पाँच हजार प्रविष्टी होनी चाहिये।
मै सभी सदस्यो से निवेदन करना चाहूँगा पहले आप कांस्य सदस्य की उपाधी प्राप्त करेँ उसके बाद हस्ताक्षर की डिमांड करेँ तो ज्यादा अच्छा रहेगा॥

----------


## Lovely.indian

> चित्र वाले हस्ताक्षर की डिमांड करना कोई बुरी बात नही है सब कर सकते है
> लेकिन नये नियम के अनुसार चित्र वाले हस्ताक्षर लगाने के लिये कांस्य सदस्य की उपाधी प्राप्त करना अनिवार्य है और इसके लिये पाँच हजार प्रविष्टी होनी चाहिये।
> मै सभी सदस्यो से निवेदन करना चाहूँगा पहले आप कांस्य सदस्य की उपाधी प्राप्त करेँ उसके बाद हस्ताक्षर की डिमांड करेँ तो ज्यादा अच्छा रहेगा॥


५००० प्रवष्टि तो बहुत जियादा हैं. कुछ तो कम करवा दो

----------


## Krish13

> ५००० प्रवष्टि तो बहुत जियादा हैं. कुछ तो कम करवा दो


मित्र भारतीय जी इसके लिये आप प्रशासक जी से सम्पर्क कीजिये।
इसमेँ मै कुछ नही कर सकता
मै तो इस विशाल फोरम सेना का एक छोटा सा पैदल सिपाही हूँ॥

----------


## Lovely.indian

> मित्र भारतीय जी इसके लिये आप प्रशासक जी से सम्पर्क कीजिये।
> इसमेँ मै कुछ नही कर सकता
> मै तो इस विशाल फोरम सेना का एक छोटा सा पैदल सिपाही हूँ॥


मैंने तो यह बात केवल मजाक में कही थी. आप गम्भीर हो गये. :)

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

कुछ मेरी  भी मदद कर दी जाये दोस्त !

----------


## Lovely.indian

> कुछ मेरी  भी मदद कर दी जाये दोस्त !


हम दोनों एक से हे हैं मेरे दोस्त, हमारा रास्ता अभी लम्बा पड़ा है, पहले इसे तय करें. फिर मांग करेंगे.

----------


## Krish13

> कुछ मेरी  भी मदद कर दी जाये दोस्त !


आप अपनी समस्या बताईये हमसे जो कुछ बन पड़ेगा जरुर करेगे॥

----------


## Dark Rider

सब्र कीजिये सूत्र का जिम्मा नेंसी जी का था उन्हें कुछ दिन लगेंगे |

----------


## sushilnkt

अपने हाथ को ठीक करने में 
तब तक आप सयम बनाए रखे

----------


## diliprai

मित्र मेरे लिए भी एक हस्ताक्षर बना दे मैं पिक्चर का लिंक दे रहा हू 





फर्स्ट वाले का ही हस्ताक्षर चाहिए और दूसरे वाले का इफ्फेक्ट्स चाहिए
और नाम               DILIP RAI
                   ANDROID HACKER


बिलकुल इस्सी तरह से चाहिए
अगर बना दे तो आपकी बड़ी कृपा होगी

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हम दोनों एक से हे हैं मेरे दोस्त, हमारा रास्ता अभी लम्बा पड़ा है, पहले इसे तय करें. फिर मांग करेंगे.


कितना रास्ता तय करना है, अभी , थोड़ी  जानकारी दीजिये ! वैसे इसके पहले मैं २५००० पोस्ट kar चूका हुआ, पर वो मिट गयी ,ab फिर से सुरुवात की है मैंने !

----------


## draculla

> सब्र कीजिये सूत्र का जिम्मा नेंसी जी का था उन्हें कुछ दिन लगेंगे |


भाई मैं तो कब से सब्र कर रहा हूँ.:)

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> भाई मैं तो कब से सब्र कर रहा हूँ.:)


*मालिक आप भी सब्र करो बस जल्दी ही नेन्न्न्न्सी जी आयेगी ओर आपका हस्ताक्षर बना देगी 
वेसे आजकल वो कुछ काम मे बिजी हे तो आते ही आपका हस्ताक्षर जरुर बना देगी ओर 
जहा इतने दिन वेट किया वहा थोडा सा ईन्तजार ओर सही क्यो*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*नेन्न्न्सी जी जल्दी आ जाओ आपके बिना यहा मन नही लगता तो बस जल्दी से अपना काम पुरा करो ओर यहा आ कर इन सभी की ख्वाईश पुरी करो धन्यवाद*

----------


## Lovely.indian

> चित्र वाले हस्ताक्षर की डिमांड करना कोई बुरी बात नही है सब कर सकते है
> लेकिन नये नियम के अनुसार चित्र वाले हस्ताक्षर लगाने के लिये कांस्य सदस्य की उपाधी प्राप्त करना अनिवार्य है और इसके लिये पाँच हजार प्रविष्टी होनी चाहिये।
> मै सभी सदस्यो से निवेदन करना चाहूँगा पहले आप कांस्य सदस्य की उपाधी प्राप्त करेँ उसके बाद हस्ताक्षर की डिमांड करेँ तो ज्यादा अच्छा रहेगा॥


तो यह कैसे सम्भव हुआ जी? http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=9538&page=16 पर हमराज जी को देखें जरा

----------


## Teach Guru

सबका काम होगा थोडा सयंम रखे मित्रों.............

----------


## Krish13

> तो यह कैसे सम्भव हुआ जी? http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=9538&page=16 पर हमराज जी को देखें जरा


पाँच हजार प्रविष्टी से पहले हस्ताक्षर मेँ चित्र लगाना असम्भव है मित्र ॥

----------


## Lovely.indian

> पाँच हजार प्रविष्टी से पहले हस्ताक्षर मेँ चित्र लगाना असम्भव है मित्र ॥


आप विजिट तो करें मित्र

----------


## Krish13

> आप विजिट तो करें मित्र


एक बार फिर से देखिये आप अब सेटिँग बदल दी गई है॥

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिय मित्रों, कृष् जी सत्य कह रहे है जब तक हम 5,000 प्रविष्टियाँ नहीं कर लेते है,
तब तक हस्ताक्षर लगाना हमारे लिए असंभव है,
जिसके हस्ताक्षर में अभी चित्र लगे हुए है, वो नई सुविधाओं के आने के पूर्व के है,



ये मेरे हस्ताक्षर कक्ष का चित्र है, जिसमे मैं अब से तब तक हस्ताक्षर नहीं लगा सकता हूँ, जब तक 5,000 प्रविष्टियाँ नहीं कर लेता हूँ |

----------


## rameshpatidar

Bhai muje hindi likhane nahi aa rahi hai or sftware bhi download nahi ho raha esliye muje maaf kare
meri bhi request hai ki mere liye bhi ek hastakchar bana de 
bhuatkaal(past)se siksha leckar vartamaan (present) ko sundar banaye,bhavisya ki chinta(tension)chod de
ise hindi me likhavana chahta hu
thanks

----------


## Mr. laddi

सर जी मेरे पहले ये हस्ताक्षर था 

पर अब कल से ये आ रहा है 

ऐसा कैसे हुआ

----------


## draculla

मेरा नया हस्ताक्षर सिर्फ नए साल के लिए.

----------


## anu15710

send me my signature ANUP KATCH

----------


## anu15710

send me my signature ANUP KATOCH

----------


## nancygoodgirl

नियामक जी आपके हस्ताक्षर !!

----------


## draculla

..............................

----------


## nancygoodgirl

हरयाणवी जी का हस्ताक्षर !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rb908

मुझे भी सिग्नतुरे चाहिए 

रवि कुमार भरद्वाज

धन्यबाद

----------


## Rockst@r

क्या मुजे मिल सकता हे ................

----------


## kajal pandey

जरुर मिलेगा जी ,,,,,,,,,,प्रभारी जी जरा देखिये 


> क्या मुजे मिल सकता हे ................

----------


## draculla

> जरुर मिलेगा जी ,,,,,,,,,,प्रभारी जी जरा देखिये


महोदय....जरा सोचकर वादा कीजिये!!!!!!
अभी तक इनके ५००० पोस्ट पुरे नहीं हुए है!!!:)

----------


## draculla

गणतंत्र दिवस के उपलक्ष पर मेरा हस्ताक्षर

----------


## draculla

हस्ताक्षर वसंत पंचमी के लिए

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

क्या पोस्ट संख्या जादा होने के बिना हस्ताक्षर सुविधा नहीं मिल सकती ..........

----------


## a_point

boss  i need my signature

Abhinav

----------


## ravi chacha

मुझे भी सिग्नतुरे चाहिए 

indiatime

धन्यबाद

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मेरे ख्याल से पहले का लिखा हुआ दिखा नहीं होगा इसलिए बड़ा करके लिखता हु भगवान करे इस बार किसी को तो दिख ही जाए तभी मेरी डिमांड पूरी होगी

क्या कभी मेरी भी सुनवाई होगी
कोई अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर मुझे भी दे मित्र*

----------


## Andrason

plese manoj sir,mere ko  ve ak tag bna do jespe leka ho "upon life"s sea be true to yourself"

----------


## Teach Guru

*मुझे भी हस्ताक्षर चाहिए जो मेरे काम से तालमेल रखता हो...
*

----------


## Raja44

दोस्त थोडा मुझ पर ध्यान देंगे बडी इनायक होगी

----------


## loverboy.10

कृपया मुझे भी कोई आकर्षक हस्ताक्षर प्रदान करने की कृपा करे मित्र !

----------


## robin.space

मनोज भाई अपनी पसंद से एक अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर मेरे लिये बना दीजिये । जैसा भी आपको पसंद आये बस उसमे ये लिख दीजियेगा "Friend I am Nothing But We are Something"

----------


## draculla

:bloom:  :bloom:  :bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## nikhil9897

muche apna nikhil ke nam se chajiye

----------


## nancygoodgirl

AM BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rb908

भाई मेरा हस्ताक्षर कब मिलेगा मुझे

----------


## Andrason

कृपया मुझे भी कोई आकर्षक हस्ताक्षर प्रदान करने की कृपा करे मित्र !

----------


## a_point

> boss  i need my signature
> 
> Abhinav


BOSS KYAA MUJHE BHI KOI ACHCHA SA SIGNATURE WITH ANY GR8 DESIGN MIL SAKTAA HAI.....
MY ID IS 
A_POINT (ALWAYS REDY FOR ANY ONE)

----------


## draculla

:music::music::music::music:

----------


## a_point

> BOSS KYAA MUJHE BHI KOI ACHCHA SA SIGNATURE WITH ANY GR8 DESIGN MIL SAKTAA HAI.....
> MY ID IS 
> A_POINT (ALWAYS REDY FOR ANY ONE)


BOSS MERA NUMBER KAB AAYEGA

----------


## a_point

> BOSS MERA NUMBER KAB AAYEGA


बॉस मुझे अभी तक मेरे हस्ताक्षर नहीं मिले ..............मैं क्या समझू मुझे मिलेगें की नहीं.........

अभिनव जैन :book: :group-dance:

----------


## draculla

:music::music::music::music:

----------


## adityaa

मुझे भी हस्ताक्षर बनवाना है

----------


## adityaa

मेरे हस्ताक्षर २ व्हीलर के स्टंट और उसके एनगिने और gear box के फोटो भी डालके मिलेंगे क्या ?

----------


## rb908

भाई मुझे मेरा हस्ताक्षर कब मिलेगा 

रवि कुमार भरद्वाज

----------


## nancygoodgirl

सभी को   नमस्कार  !
  आप सभी को ,आपके परिवार एवं मित्रोंको नान्सी की ओरसे    होलिकी अग्रिम शुभ कामनाएं  !!

----------


## rb908

> सभी को   नमस्कार  !
>   आप सभी को ,आपके परिवार एवं मित्रोंको नान्सी की ओरसे    होलिकी अग्रिम शुभ कामनाएं  !!


आपको      भी             होली कि शुभकामनायें

----------


## nancygoodgirl

आदित्य जी आपका हस्ताक्षर !

----------


## adityaa

> आदित्य जी आपका हस्ताक्षर !Attachment 390178


हस्ताक्षर  के लिए धन्यवाद +++++++++

----------


## nancygoodgirl

हस्ताक्षर                                  .

----------


## hardeepmaan

*
क्या कभी मेरी भी सुनवाई होगी
कोई अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर मुझे भी दे मित्र*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मेरी बात का कोई जबाब क्यूं नहीं दे रहा है 

**क्या मेरी मदद कोई नहीं करेगा* central

----------


## The Master

> *मेरी बात का कोई जबाब क्यूं नहीं दे रहा है 
> 
> **क्या मेरी मदद कोई नहीं करेगा* central




प्रिय मित्र आपका हस्ताक्षर बन भी जाए तो भी आप उसे 5000 पोस्ट तक लगा नहीं सकते ............

----------


## hardeepmaan

*ये तो और भी बुरी बात है.......*centralcentral




> प्रिय मित्र आपका हस्ताक्षर बन भी जाए तो भी आप उसे 5000 पोस्ट तक लगा नहीं सकते ............

----------


## fauji bhai

अच्छा है. कैसे बनवाये कुछ मार्गदर्शन करीए.

----------


## Badtameez

चित्र अपलोड तो हो गया है लेकिन हस्ताक्षर के रूप में लाने के लिए क्या करना होगा?

----------


## rajkanwar

BHAI IMAGE UPLOAD NAHI HO RAHI  HE

----------


## Badtameez

> BHAI IMAGE UPLOAD NAHI HO RAHI  HE


मित्र!
इसके लिए सम्भवत: 5000 प्रविष्टियां आवश्यक है।

----------


## onepolitician

क्या मुझे मेरे लिए कोई हस्ताक्षर बनवाकर देगा !

जिसमें एक पोलितिसियन की खुर्ची हो, नम्रता पूर्वक जोड़े हुए हात, एक डिगिटल मट्रिक, एक hacker का चित्र हो !
और निचे एक लाइन लिखे, " Proud to be on my own decision "...

----------


## The Grand Master

मास्टर जी किया आप मेरे लिये भी हस्ताक्षर बना सकते हे            --->" प्यार और जंग में सब जायज़ हे "

----------


## MALLIKA

> मनोज जी पहले बहुत भीड़ लगी रहती थी आपके पास इस वजह से मैं नहीं मिली आपको !
> पर अब खुद आई हूँ आपके सूत्र पर !
> 
> कृपया मेरी एक मदद करेंगे आप ?
> मुझे एक हस्ताक्षर बना कर दे देंगे आप ?
> जो की GIF हो और कुछ ऐसा हो जैसा जल्दी किसी के पास  ना हो !
> एक दम धांसू टाइप का !
> जो मेरे नाम,काम और मेरे व्यक्तित्व के हिसाब से हो !
> 
> ...





> मल्लिका जी  gif के लिए क्षमा कर दे बस बाकि आपका अवतार सबसे हॉट होगा इसकी गारंटी मेरी ,





> मनोज जी इस नाचीज़ को इतनी इज्जत देने का शुक्रिया !
> अब आपके द्वारा बनाये गए इस फोरम का सबसे हॉट हस्ताक्षर, जो की मेरा अपना होगा,
> उसका इन्तजार है !





> इतना हॉट मत बना देना नहीं तो सब जल जायेगे 
> कभी मल्लिका ही नहीं जल जाये





> शुशील जी क्या आपने कभी आग को आग में जलते और आग को जल कर ख़तम होते देखा है ?





> अब देख लेगे अपने घर की ही बात हे 
> आग को आग ही शांत करती हे 
> लोहे को लोहा ही काटता हे





> भाई हमें तो अभी से गर्मी का एहसास होने लगा ...................





> मित्र मनोज जी क्या हुआ , अभी तक कुछ हुआ नहीं ?
> कृपया अपने टाईट शेड्यूल में से थोडा सा समय निकाल कर मेरी हेल्प कीजिये !





> मल्लिका जी तैयारी तो हो गई है  बस अब बनाना बाकि है वो क्या है की सबसे हॉट बनाने का वादा जो कीया है |





> माफ़ कीजियेगा तब तो मैंने आपको बेवजह डिशटर्रब कर दिया !





> यार कितना हॉट हस्ताक्षर बनाओगे.......कभी गर्मी में झुलस ना जाये....हा हा हा हा



भाई मनोज जी आज कल कहा रहते है कोई बताएगा !
दोस्तों को यूँ बीच मझधार में नहीं छोड़ा करते !

----------


## PRAVIN74

*क्या कभी मेरी भी सुनवाई होगी
कोई अच्छा सा हस्ताक्षर मुझे भी दे मित्र*

----------


## draculla

:bell::bell::bell::bell:

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> :bell::bell::bell::bell:


????????????????

----------


## nancygoodgirl

..................................................  ...................

----------


## nancygoodgirl

????????????????????????

----------


## nancygoodgirl

kavita ji ka hastakshar

----------


## kavita25

> kavita ji ka hastakshar


धन्यवाद नेंसी जी

----------


## ashwanimale

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है दोस्त, मुबारकम

----------


## badboy123455

*अब क्या करे इन हस्ताक्षर का ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,????????????????????*

----------


## ravi chacha

अब ये सूत्र किसी काम का नहीं है .................

----------


## robin hood

chakrachakrachakrachakra

----------


## robin hood

कुछ सदस्यों के हस्ताक्षर में दस बारह स्मायली जुडी होती हें ,,वो किस प्रकार जोड़ते हें

----------


## robin hood

में जोड़ता हू तो ये एरर आता हें,,,,

You have included a total of 6 images in your message. The maximum number that you may include is 1. Please correct the problem and then continue again. 

Images include use of smilies, the BB code [img] tag, and HTML <img> tags. The use of these is all subject to them being enabled by the administrator.Your signature contains too many lines and must be shortened. You may only have up to 3 line(s). Long text may have been implicitly wrapped, causing it to be counted as multiple lines.

----------


## robin hood

ये देखिये नवागत सदस्य ने इतनी सारी इमेज केसे जोड़ी,,,,,,,,,:question:

----------


## robin hood

उनसे पूछा तो ये बताया 




> हस्ताक्सर बनाते समय हर शब्द के बाद चित्र लगा दो हो जायगा.

----------


## robin hood

पर किया तो ये एरर आता हें ,,,,,,,,,,,
You have included a total of 6 images in your message. The maximum number that you may include is 1. Please correct the problem and then continue again.

----------


## robin hood

अगर किसी को पता हो तो बताइए ,किस प्रकार इमेज कि संख्या बढे ,,,,,:confused:

----------


## Krish13

सम्भवतः उस सदस्य ने इमेज संख्या की सीमा तय होने से पहले हस्ताक्षर मेँ इतने स्माइली लगाये होँगे
अब ये सम्भव नही है।

----------


## robin hood

> सम्भवतः उस सदस्य ने इमेज संख्या की सीमा तय होने से पहले हस्ताक्षर मेँ इतने स्माइली लगाये होँगे
> अब ये सम्भव नही है।


तो क्या पहले लगाये हुए हटे नही /अगर अभी पांच इमेज लगा के पोस्ट करू तो एरर आता हें ,उस सदस्य के क्यों नही आता

----------


## robin hood

You have included a total of 5 images in your message. The maximum number that you may include is 4. Please correct the problem and then continue again. 

Images include use of smilies, the BB code [img] tag, and HTML <img> tags. The use of these is all subject to them being enabled by the administrator.

----------


## Krish13

> You have included a total of 5 images in your message. The maximum number that you may include is 4. Please correct the problem and then continue again. 
> 
> Images include use of smilies, the BB code [img] tag, and HTML <img> tags. The use of these is all subject to them being enabled by the administrator.


पोस्ट मेँ चार इमेज से ज्यादा लगाने की अनुमति नही है।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मनोज जी तैरना सीख रहे हैं !

----------


## Rajeev

> मनोज जी तैरना सीख रहे हैं !


किससे और किस प्रकार का तैरना ? central 14

----------


## ashwanimale

> किससे और किस प्रकार का तैरना ? central 14


आकषर्क ढंग से सूत्र का नाम लिखना आपको पता है क्या? इससे सम्बन्धित सूत्र का लिंक भी नहीं धुन सका|

----------


## Rajeev

> आकषर्क ढंग से सूत्र का नाम लिखना आपको पता है क्या? इससे सम्बन्धित सूत्र का लिंक भी नहीं धुन सका|


उपयुक्त लिंक पे जाएँ।
http://chexed.com/ComputerTips/asciicodes.php

----------


## nancygoodgirl

नियमक जी से अनुरोध हैं हस्ताक्षर की सुविधा प्रदान कीजिये |

----------


## ashwanimale

> नियमक जी से अनुरोध हैं हस्ताक्षर की सुविधा प्रदान कीजिये |


नैन्सी जी, आपकी पोस्ट में हस्ताक्षर दिख रहे हैं मुझे, ऐसा में आपने किस सुविधा की मांग की है,

----------


## nancygoodgirl

> नैन्सी जी, आपकी पोस्ट में हस्ताक्षर दिख रहे हैं मुझे, ऐसा में आपने किस सुविधा की मांग की है,


 सर मुझे नहीं दिख रहे

----------


## ashwanimale

> सर मुझे नहीं दिख रहे


आपने अपनी प्रोफाइल से स्वयं ही हस्ताक्षर न दिखने का आप्शन तो नहीं लगा रखा है, स्वयं चेक करें, और यदि ऐसा नहीं है तो फिर से इन्फार्म करें, ताकि सीनियर प्रबंधन को सूचित कर इसे सही कराया जा सके।

----------


## ashwanimale

> आपने अपनी प्रोफाइल से स्वयं ही हस्ताक्षर न दिखने का आप्शन तो नहीं लगा रखा है, स्वयं चेक करें, और यदि ऐसा नहीं है तो फिर से इन्फार्म करें, ताकि सीनियर प्रबंधन को सूचित कर इसे सही कराया जा सके।


इसके लिये सामान्य सेटिंग्स में जाकर
थ्रेड डिस्प्ले के आप्शन में संबंधित बाक्स क्लिक करें

----------


## nancygoodgirl

शुक्रिया माले साहब !!!

----------


## sushilnkt

oye meri mage bhi puri karo .... mere vala bhi lagaao

----------


## lalitm

> *यहाँ आप अपने लिए हस्ताक्षर बनाने के  लिए अनुरोध कर सकते है  * *इसके  लिए मेरी कुछ शर्ते  लागु होती है* 
> * अश्लील या असभ्य  या  किसी भी तरह  के विवादित सदस्य के अनुरोध को नही माना जायेगा |* * अनुरोध के साथ ही आपको अपने व्यक्तिव और रूचि बतानी होगी |** सम्भव हो तो अपने हस्ताक्षर के लिए पिक्चर भी उपलब्ध करवा दे |* * सभी हस्ताक्षर सोमवार की सुबह ही मिलंगे |* * हस्ताक्षर बनाने का समय ,मुझ पर निर्भर करता है अतः आशा करूँगा की कोई जल्दी नही मचायेगा |** ह्क्ताक्षर   लगाने में कोई समस्या हो तो मुझे लिखे |* 2* यदि आप हिंदी लिपि में कुछ लिखना चाहते है तो आपको टेक्स्ट फाइल में  लिखकर मुझे देना होगा |*


मेरा हस्ताक्षर बनाओ प्लीज Lalit Malviya के नाम से । आपको अच्छा लगे वैसा बना देना सर

----------

